# OUR THREAD WAS LOCKED. GATEWAY HYPE TRAIN ASSEMBLE!!



## ryanjf97 (Dec 17, 2014)

THEY'VE MADE A MOCERY OUT OF US


----------



## migles (Dec 17, 2014)

i seriously hope that train goes to ban city, or warning city, if other thread was closed there is a reason.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Dec 17, 2014)

migles said:


> i seriously hope that train goes to ban city, or warning city, if other thread was closed there is a reason.


yeah, and we're allowed to post in the EoF regardless of what previously happened.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 18, 2014)

migles said:


> i seriously hope that train goes to ban city, or warning city, if other thread was closed there is a reason.


Nah the train goes to glitch city, inside mystery zone. Where the holy grail gateway waits for us


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 18, 2014)

fuck gateway charging me $80 for something i could do for free if all those moralfags would just get off their high horses and just release the real, finished CFW. fucking assholes


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 18, 2014)

Subtle Demise said:


> fuck gateway charging me $80 for something i could do for free if all those moralfags would just get off their high horses and just release the real, finished CFW. fucking assholes


 
Wait for someone to leak the finished but not to be released cfw


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 18, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Wait for someone to leak the finished but not to be released cfw


 
too bad govanify already got himself kicked out of the "inner circle"


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 18, 2014)

Subtle Demise said:


> too bad govanify already got himself kicked out of the "inner circle"


 
Let's expect Ryanrocks leak it then  This guy is so good he even had a beta test email from gateway


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 18, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Let's expect Ryanrocks leak it then  This guy is so good he even had a beta test email from gateway


 
lul


----------



## SLiV3R (Dec 19, 2014)

Thee inner circle is gateway. Didn't you know?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2014)

Seriously, everyone should post here instead of the main thread and being sniped by Bortz 

I'm not sure who I have to tag though XD


----------



## GotKrypto76 (Dec 19, 2014)

What thread was locked? O-o Not the massive 300+ page one.. Did I miss something?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2014)

GotKrypto76 said:


> What thread was locked? O-o Not the massive 300+ page one.. Did I miss something?


 
There was a previous hypetrain thread which was locked 

Why not post on the gayway hypetrain thread?


----------



## GotKrypto76 (Dec 19, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> There was a previous hypetrain thread which was locked
> 
> Why not post on the gayway hypetrain thread?


 
Doing a little bit of both at the moment


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 19, 2014)

i just want to play 3ds games without buying shit. buying shit is for fags


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2014)

Subtle Demise said:


> i just want to play 3ds games without buying shit. buying shit is for fags


 
Never buy shit man! That stinks!  just get a linker and use saved money on booze


----------



## GotKrypto76 (Dec 19, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Never buy shit man! That stinks!  just get a linker and use saved money on booze


 


Subtle Demise said:


> i just want to play 3ds games without buying shit. buying shit is for fags


 
What about the part where you have to buy the flashcard?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 19, 2014)

GotKrypto76 said:


> What about the part where you have to buy the flashcard?


 
yeah, what is this madness

i miss the good old days when we could bring floppy disks from home and copy simcity off of those old Apple IIe computers we had in the school computer lab.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2014)

GotKrypto76 said:


> What about the part where you have to buy the flashcard?


 
that is not shit! Never say gateway is shit 
they won't deliver! Shhh!


----------



## GotKrypto76 (Dec 19, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> that is not shit! Never say gateway is shit
> they won't deliver! Shhh!


 
My deepest apologies gateway overlords!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2014)

GotKrypto76 said:


> My deepest apologies gateway overlords!


 
The lord 3ds Linker, father of GW and clones accept your apologies!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 19, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> The lord 3ds Linker, father of GW and clones accept your apologies!


 
i like to think of the gayway team as a group of malevolent deities


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2014)

Subtle Demise said:


> i like to think of the gayway team as a group of malevolent deities


 
They are Chinese mafia! Where have you been?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 19, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> They are Chinese mafia! Where have you been?


 
we are standing by to take your questions about the upcoming update!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2014)

Subtle Demise said:


> we are standing by to take your questions about the upcoming update!


 
"we destroy competition with bricking code. Shame on r43ds deluxe clones"
"we killed sky3ds with the upcoming update, moar monies for us!"


----------



## GotKrypto76 (Dec 19, 2014)

Subtle Demise said:


> we are standing by to take your questions about the upcoming update!


 
Yes, I would like some city chicken.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 19, 2014)

Subtle Demise said:


> too bad govanify already got himself kicked out of the "inner circle"


That's what happens when you betray butthurt hackers who won't release their own work publicly. Someone has to do the dirty work  He released it because those douche blossoms refused to release it on their own accord, "just because". Or "out of GW Team's respect" or some half-assed reason (*cough* BS *cough*)





Subtle Demise said:


> fuck gateway charging me $80 for something i could do for free if all those moralfags would just get off their high horses and just release the real, finished CFW. fucking assholes


Ain't gonna happen, at least, not yet, there are people on the inside and someone will leak something, I assure you. Anyone who makes a hack, brags about it but refuses to launch it can screw themselves lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> That's what happens when you betray butthurt hackers who won't release their own work publicly. Someone has to do the dirty work


 
Soon Ryanrocks462 will do the same! Thrust me, he got a betatest email and have wiiu common key


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 19, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Soon Ryanrocks462 will do the same! Thrust me, he got a betatest email and have wiiu common key


 

Can we discuss this in a PM  I don't want anyone finding out, in fact, uh, I think we should keep his name anon on here


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Can we discuss this in a PM  I don't want anyone finding out, in fact, uh, I think we should keep his name anon on here


 
butbutbut I want drama! This is what give me power to live


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 19, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> butbutbut I want drama! This is what give me power to live


 

Edit: Heh heh heh, never mind, at this rate, I don't think anyone's gonna leak anything due to moralist hackers who love to tease


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 19, 2014)

i like sarcasm


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 19, 2014)

WE HAD A HYPEWAY TRAIN THREAD??


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 23, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Seriously, everyone should post here instead of the main thread and being sniped by Bortz
> 
> I'm not sure who I have to tag though XD


How come I had to scout this thread by my lonely >


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 23, 2014)

2Hack said:


> How come I had to scout this thread by my lonely >


it was a test.......also its kinda a ghost train


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 23, 2014)

gamesquest1 said:


> it was a test.......also its kinda a ghost train


I thought I was the only one :'( 

You guys hurt my feelings. 

Also gw will release christmas. It's happening.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 23, 2014)

here's everyone that belongs to the hype thread, call' em at will:

guitarheroknight
omegart
RayBlackX
2Hack
gamesquest1
sparrowreal
Melon__Bread
VinsCool
Mchief298
Sonicx64
fatboynate
dplaktos
viral777
shamzie
GotKrypto76
Puppy_Washer
MrJason005
Xenophy
DSlite2
tony_2018
Woodbin


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 23, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> here's everyone that belongs to the hype thread, call' em at will:
> 
> guitarheroknight
> omegart
> ...


 

Here I am. I did truly read this twice before I just found my name in your list. Was nearly complaining about you forgetting me. And here I am!  Let the hypetrain getting started!


----------



## sparrowreal (Dec 23, 2014)

GotKrypto76 said:


> What thread was locked? O-o Not the massive 300+ page one.. Did I miss something?


It wasn´t locked the mods just eliminated some of us in a fit of rage, like if we were the villains of a cheap western movie. Modnazis everywhere


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 23, 2014)

sparrowreal said:


> It wasn´t locked the mods just eliminated some of us in a fit of rage, like if we were the villains of a cheap western movie. Modnazis everywhere


to be fair it was locked for a few hours iirc, i guess this thread was probably made while it was still locked


----------



## sparrowreal (Dec 23, 2014)

damn i really want to post hype train pictures, but i don't want to attract the special task forces


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 23, 2014)

sparrowreal said:


> It wasn´t locked the mods just eliminated some of us in a fit of rage, like if we were the villains of a cheap western movie. Modnazis everywhere


lol, they do come by the EoF as well. But honestly, mods are always super power hungry lol.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 23, 2014)

sparrowreal said:


> damn i really want to post hype train pictures, but i don't want to attract the special task forces


Laws don't apply here! Do it!


----------



## sparrowreal (Dec 23, 2014)

gamesquest1 said:


> to be fair it was locked for a few hours iirc, i guess this thread was probably made while it was still locked


My apologies then, I thought it was just a random banning technique of them, because i saw some people still posting


----------



## sparrowreal (Dec 23, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Laws don't apply here! Do it!


we are in international waters then, we have immunity


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 23, 2014)

This is completely neutral soil, since the topic makes it clear that we r all members of the hype train over here.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 23, 2014)

We're safe and fine in the EoF. Here our post count doesn't rise, which is what worries every goddamn mod in this place.


----------



## sparrowreal (Dec 23, 2014)

Quickly guys grab one, before the mods ask for them


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2014)

sparrowreal said:


> It wasn´t locked the mods just eliminated some of us in a fit of rage, like if we were the villains of a cheap western movie. Modnazis everywhere


I beg you don't cry  ;O; 



sparrowreal said:


> damn i really want to post hype train pictures, but i don't want to attract the special task forces


Post all the trains you want, this is the designated train and/or hype thread. Go wild.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## sparrowreal (Dec 23, 2014)

Veho said:


> I beg you don't cry ;O;
> 
> 
> Post all the trains you want, this is the designated train and/or hype thread. Go wild.



Rest assure bro    I wont cry at least you are not a heartless machine like


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 23, 2014)

Well this "Edge of the forum" is a fricking BIIG one...  Still wondering if we should be called "edge" at all since it sounds and makes us so slim...


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 23, 2014)

Maybe I'll just move the gateway 3ds thread here


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 23, 2014)

Bortz said:


> Maybe I'll just move the gateway 3ds thread here


 

Bortz, that is even more constructive than just banning people out of a forum. Without people the thread will die and the activities will fade, which is surely not the goal of managing a forum. :d


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Bortz said:


> Maybe I'll just move the gateway 3ds thread here


well it is a train wreck lately


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 23, 2014)

gamesquest1 said:


> well it is a train wreck lately


 

Which is a wrack??? The gateway train ALWAYS STAYS on his track, remember?


----------



## sparrowreal (Dec 23, 2014)

Bortz said:


> Maybe I'll just move the gateway 3ds thread here


yeah man do that and maybe she will give you a Christmas kiss


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 23, 2014)

The 3ds section is just about as productive as the edge of the forum LOL


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Xenophy said:


> Which is a wrack??? The gateway train ALWAYS STAYS on his track, remember?


yeah, but take the train out the thread and it strays


Bortz said:


> The 3ds section is just about as productive as the edge of the forum LOL


on that note, did you see the request thing to edit the NDS whitelist to bring it in line with not distributing the cia?.....imo that was a productive thread till it was shut down


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 23, 2014)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah, but take the train out the thread and it strays
> 
> on that note, did you see the request thing to edit the NDS whitelist to bring it in line with not distributing the cia?.....imo that was a productive thread till it was shut down


 

And here we of the gateway hype are all here and we will definitely make this train fully operatable again.  So...there is actually no worry about the train since it was taken out completely and inserted his soul into this one! Let us make this thread another one of those, which could be never forgotten for its awesomeness!!!!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 23, 2014)

gamesquest1 said:


> yeah, but take the train out the thread and it strays
> 
> on that note, did you see the request thing to edit the NDS whitelist to bring it in line with not distributing the cia?.....imo that was a productive thread till it was shut down


 
Im working on it, I have an actual job to see to though. And making sure the rest of the staff is ok with it.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Bortz said:


> Im working on it, I have an actual job to see to though. And making sure the rest of the staff is ok with it.


no problem thanks for looking into it


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> We're safe and fine in the EoF. Here our post count doesn't rise, which is what worries every goddamn mod in this place.




I feel like I should stand up for my fellow mods here. We don't care about your post count, what we care about is that your posts have pertinent content and aren't empty spam. The reason we remove the hype/train/page count/off-topic/empty posts in general is that they clutter up the thread for no reason, create false positives in forum searches (and leave people with pages and pages of keyword hits with absolutely no useful information); they make moderation impossible, make it difficult to distinguish informative posts from inane chatter, and when we are called to respond to a report we have to sift through pages and pages of absolutely nothing. Ain't nobody got time for that, staff members are volunteers here, we work in our own free time, and we can't spend the whole day poring over one thread. That's why we urge you to please stay on topic, and not fill the thread with pages and pages of zero content replies, and keep the hype to the IRC hype train channel, or the hype thread here. 



​
Thank you.


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 23, 2014)

Veho said:


> I feel like I should stand up for my fellow mods here. We don't care about your post count, what we care about is that your posts have pertinent content and aren't empty spam. The reason we remove the hype/train/page count/off-topic/empty posts in general is that they clutter up the thread for no reason, create false positives in forum searches (and leave people with pages and pages of keyword hits with absolutely no useful information); they make moderation impossible, make it difficult to distinguish informative posts from inane chatter, and when we are called to respond to a report we have to sift through pages and pages of absolutely nothing. Ain't nobody got time for that, staff members are volunteers here, we work in our own free time, and we can't spend the whole day poring over one thread. That's why we urge you to please stay on topic, and not fill the thread with pages and pages of zero content replies, and keep the hype to the IRC hype train channel, or the hype thread here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Dear Veho,
please dont misunderstand this. What I do understand is that the thread over there was a hard job to manage since there was so much discussion "off topic" although relating to the topic. But on the other hand, I would like to say, that especially that thread does not need to be managed at all, since it just contains plain stuff relating to gateway. Actually dividing the thread, or blocking / banning members of a forum or from a thread just makes the whole topic getting more diversity. Since like I said, the last thing you want to have is a dead forum. 
Even the title "Gateway working on New3DS" is having the keywords "working", "Gateway" and New3DS in it which obviously can be related to all of those topics. So in it comes not only the working part but also, how, when, in which way this card will work. And with that you get easily to "off topic" since as I said, there are a lot of unknown facts regarding gateway. 

So... I think I made myself pretty clear, that although of your good work (a work I highly respect and appreciate), it is not needed in that kind of thread, since it is just discussions in a forum. (Which also in my opinion is a big part of going even into a forum)
If not, we should just make up a wiki page and only write important stuff in it without any speechings.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 23, 2014)

gamesquest1 said:


> Spoiler


 


OMG Just noticed me and Puppy_washer battling out


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 23, 2014)

2Hack said:


> OMG Just noticed me and Puppy_washer battling out


 

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe should be COMING TONIGHT!!!!! Let the night begin!!
Though, I m missing dplaktos over here


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 23, 2014)

Xenophy said:


> HYYYYYYYYYYYYYPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe should be COMING TONIGHT!!!!! Let the night begin!!
> Though, I m missing dplaktos over here


 
Pretty sure all the Aussies are asleep. I'd be so happy if it released right now


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh... so they r asleep????? 





2Hack said:


> Pretty sure all the Aussies are asleep. I'd be so happy if it released right now


 
I already prepared like 24 gb of games just to play...  Although right now i m only playing mario kart 7 which my cousine gave me as a christmas present


----------



## Dartz150 (Dec 23, 2014)

So, how is the Gatewait going?


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 23, 2014)

Xenophy said:


> Oh... so they r asleep?????
> 
> I already prepared like 24 gb of games just to play...  Although right now i m only playing mario kart 7 which my cousine gave me as a christmas present


 
lol, I haven't got too many. I'm starting a collection of .cia files so I can use my 32gb SD more than my 8gb microSD. Mostly really want to dump my Carts and saves. 

considering a CPP just for MH3U because I have the WiiU version, and 3DS is probably more practical. Also my physical copy of MGS3 and RE:R. 


Dartz150 said:


> So, how is the Gatewait going?


 
Very bad. Especially thanks to the mods


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 23, 2014)

the day is pretty much over for my timezone, still no update. Why am i not surprised


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 23, 2014)

2Hack said:


> OMG Just noticed me and Puppy_washer battling out


Yeah it was around that time I was doing that picture out of boredom, it was going to be a complete summery of the thread in picture form......until the hypertrain  stuff was banned XD


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 23, 2014)

gamesquest1 said:


> Yeah it was around that time I was doing that picture out of boredom, it was going to be a complete summery of the thread in picture form......until the hypertrain stuff was banned XD


 
lol, I think I still have the screenshots from before the mods attacked


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 23, 2014)

2Hack said:


> lol, I think I still have the screenshots from before the mods attacked


Yeah main things missing was the drugs alcohol and kfc


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 23, 2014)

gamesquest1 said:


> Yeah main things missing was the drugs alcohol and kfc


 
omg, the KFC <3 Was when the thread was still a young innocent lad who didn't discuss porn yet


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 23, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> here's everyone that belongs to the hype thread, call' em at will:
> 
> guitarheroknight
> omegart
> ...


Yaaas I'm the conductor 8-)


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 23, 2014)

guitarheroknight said:


> Yaaas I'm the conductor 8-)


 
Pretty sure Phantom took that post a looong time ago.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 23, 2014)

Also, because I'm locked out of the thread for no reason (Kim Jong SpiderBortz was mad or sth) 

Anyone know if .cia themes from JAP will work with GW on a NA console?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 23, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Pretty sure Phantom took that post a looong time ago.


Nah, hes the tycoon owning all the train related stuff


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 23, 2014)

CHOO CHOO!

btw, I think theme .CIA has to be region specific. o.o


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 23, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> CHOO CHOO!
> 
> btw, I think theme .CIA has to be region specific. o.o


Better safe than sorry I guess.


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 23, 2014)

GAAAAAAAAATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWAY Where the hell are you??? U need help from mario?? :x


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 23, 2014)

Yup. That's why I think people ask for specific theme regions.


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 23, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> Yup. That's why I think people ask for specific theme regions.


 

hmm its because ppl get bored and are eager to try...  
Since Waitway is getting us really annoyed. I hope that the Gateway Team gets their stuff together tomorrow, since around the corner is meant like just around the corner... damn :X


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 23, 2014)

SOON MY BABIES. SOON


----------



## sparrowreal (Dec 23, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> *CHOO CHOO!*
> 
> btw, I think theme .CIA has to be region specific. o.o


the hype train is on fire


----------



## juli299 (Dec 23, 2014)

Xenophy said:


> hmm its because ppl get bored and are eager to try...
> Since Waitway is getting us really annoyed. I hope that the Gateway Team gets their stuff together tomorrow, since around the corner is meant like just around the corner... damn :X


So Xenophy you're also german like me, do you think we will wake up tomorrow and see an update delivered by the almighty gateway god?


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 23, 2014)

juli299 said:


> So Xenophy you're also german like me, do you think we will wake up tomorrow and see an update delivered by the almighty gateway god?



To be honest? NO 
Although if we can predict him he isnt a god anymore right? 
Gods way is usually not mans way.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 23, 2014)

Xenophy said:


> To be honest? NO
> Although if we can predict him he isnt a god anymore right?
> Gods way is usually not mans way.


10/10 answer


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 23, 2014)

Well i m gonna go to bed right now and pray for the gateways god blessing. Though I would guess the release come out the day after tomorrow since it counts at least twice when I pray before the night of christmas


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

How am I even banned from the other thread? It's just as if not more derailed as before I was banned -_____-


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 24, 2014)

2Hack said:


> How am I even banned from the other thread? It's just as if not more derailed as before I was banned -_____-


 
same, i have no idea why i was banned. Sure i was dissing on gateway but i back up all my statements with facts or realistic assumptions


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> same, i have no idea why i was banned. Sure i was dissing on gateway but i back up all my statements with facts or realistic assumptions


Lol, guess your my cell mate  

Tbf you rustled quite a bit of jimmies with your pro sky3ds along with the anti gatewait


----------



## sparrowreal (Dec 24, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Lol, guess your my cell mate
> 
> Tbf you rustled quite a bit of jimmies with your pro sky3ds along with the anti gatewait


He should be the only one banned, at least I left a great spider pig pic in the way out paying homage to spidermod great job in restoring world order


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

sparrowreal said:


> He should be the only one banned, at least I left a great spider pig pic in the way out paying homage to spidermod great job in restoring world order


Lol, I gotta go check if my kim jong Bortz comments stayed


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2014)

Man I had to catch up! 25 alerst on 25 differents threads and 2 inboxes since yesterday midnight 

I will be back in 20 minutes


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Man I had to catch up! 25 alerst on 25 differents threads and 2 inboxes since yesterday midnight
> 
> I will be back in 20 minutes


Where have you been? It's already 8:17pm in canada.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Where have you been? It's already 8:17pm in canada.


 
I was at my job 

I need monies to live pay my booze 
I live in the same time zone of yours, Ottawa is roughly 5 hours in car from my place


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 24, 2014)

sparrowreal said:


> He should be the only one banned, at least I left a great spider pig pic in the way out paying homage to spidermod great job in restoring world order


Totally agree with you on this.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> I was at my job
> 
> I need monies to live pay my booze
> I live in the same time zone of yours, Ottawa is roughly 5 hours in car from my place


Montreal then or some obscure town  

Anyways I was gonna say you were at your job, but I guess it sounds creepy


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Montreal then or some obscure town
> 
> Anyways I was gonna say you were at your job, but I guess it sounds creepy


 
Northen from montreal, in a obscure farmer guetto village


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Northen from montreal, in a obscure farmer guetto village


Lol, gotta get those cheap apartments to focus more money on the booze


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Lol, gotta get those cheap apartments to focus more money on the booze


 
And game consoles


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> And game consoles


lol, Nintendon't + GW to cut the costs?  

As someone who doesn't drink, more money for games


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2014)

2Hack said:


> lol, Nintendon't + GW to cut the costs?
> 
> As someone who doesn't drink, more money for games


 
Don't forget KFC my friend


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Don't forget KFC my friend


Shawarma tho. Always extra money for that!

I'm actually insulted that I'm not allowed to post in the other thread. It's just as off topic as this one, and this is the EoF -_-

Also nintendon't doesn't want to work with any games besides Sonic Adventure 2 Battle. Gotta figure that out :/


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Shawarma tho. Always extra money for that!
> 
> I'm actually insulted that I'm not allowed to post in the other thread. It's just as off topic as this one, and this is the EoF -_-


 
I'm not banned nya nya 

For nintendont, you better post on the official topic (link in my sig). As far as I know around 95% of gc games works. I might be a problem with your isos.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> I'm not banned nya nya
> 
> For nintendont, you better post on the official topic (link in my sig). As far as I know around 95% of gc games works. I might be a problem with your isos.


Probably my isos. I'll figure it out. Off to watch the new hobbit movie


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Probably my isos. I'll figure it out. Off to watch the new hobbit movie


 
Fantastic lord of the ring prequel!


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Fantastic lord of the ring prequel!


Done. Don't want to spill the spoilers. 7/10 should have pirated if I hadn't watched the other 2 at the theaters..

Just read that you haven't gotten your GW. So take that! You might not be banned, but I'll be playing on my GW come release


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 24, 2014)

Goooood moooorning buddies. So I see u r still banned from the other threads... This is becoming really pathetic for the mods, as they now just ignore ppl because they lost a discussion like some stubborn five-year-old kids who don't get their candies. 
Now they stand in the corner and cry silently while blaming me for being mean to them while their parents need to listen to their complaints...

Aaand regarding to the thread as I see 2Hack still writing, I assume gateway didn'tbring out the release het, which is why I don't even need to go to their homepage to look.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

Xenophy said:


> Goooood moooorning buddies. So I see u r still banned from the other threads... This is becoming really pathetic for the mods, as they now just ignore ppl because they lost a discussion like some stubborn five-year-old kids who don't get their candies.
> Now they stand in the corner and cry silently while blaming me for being mean to them while their parents need to listen to their complaints...


Goooood morning! I don't mind  gw is coming out very soon (did you see the news!) And I will soon live in the hype!


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 24, 2014)

It feels insane how unfair this forum is getting. Although most members pf the hype train are restrained of posting they still continue off topic.... And u dont get unbanned

Made my goal to let everyone know the evilness of mods from gbatemp UNTIL they unban u guys here.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

Xenophy said:


> It feels insane how unfair this forum is getting. Although most members pf the hype train are restrained of posting they still continue off topic.... And u dont get unbanned
> 
> Made my goal to let everyone know the evilness of mods from gbatemp UNTIL they unban u guys here.


Eh, I messaged SpiderBortz just now. I'm sure he's gonna eventually read this also  I'm more bugged with why I was banned. W/e, end of the day, I can always track you down if I do get banned fully


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 24, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Eh, I messaged SpiderBortz just now. I'm sure he's gonna eventually read this also  I'm more bugged with why I was banned. W/e, end of the day, I can always track you down if I do get banned fully




Unless i get banned too... XD


----------



## Timburpton (Dec 24, 2014)

I got banned from replying too and that was when the hype thread had only <200 posts. Bortz racist against asians


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

Timburpton said:


> I got banned from replying too and that was when the hype thread had only <200 posts. Bortz racist against asians


I'm not Asian tho :/ well maybe I am technically  but I was born and lived in canada my whole life!


----------



## Sonicx64 (Dec 24, 2014)

SUP BROS. 

I SUMMON EXODIA (AGAIN)


----------



## Timburpton (Dec 24, 2014)

2Hack said:


> I'm not Asian tho :/ well maybe I am technically  but I was born and lived in canada my whole life!


 
Did he give warning before ban? One day all of a sudden he just ban me from thread. He no give chance at all because I asian. He rasist.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

Timburpton said:


> Did he give warning before ban? One day all of a sudden he just ban me from thread. He no give chance at all because I asian. He rasist.


No warning. Just ban ban ban  he didn't respond to me yet, but we'll see why when SpiderBortz decides to speak up


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 24, 2014)

Timburpton said:


> Did he give warning before ban? One day all of a sudden he just ban me from thread. He no give chance at all because I asian. He rasist.




Nah i dont think so. If 2Hack would become a warning he would definitely stop what he fid in order not to get banned. As I said in my comparison with the north korean regime...


----------



## Timburpton (Dec 24, 2014)

So this meaning that bortz abusing his power? He anyhow banning people without warning?


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

Haha, I'm like 2Pac! They think they can kill me, but I will always come back!


----------



## Piepokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Never buy shit man! That stinks!  just get a linker and use saved money on booze


Ah, I can see this is where all the cool kids went to after the bans and whatnot.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

Piepokemon said:


> Ah, I can see this is where all the cool kids went to after the bans and whatnot.


Why do you think the regular thread is so boring now


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Dec 24, 2014)

Timburpton said:


> I got banned from replying too and that was when the hype thread had only <200 posts. Bortz racist against asians


 
Yes, his actions sound *totally racist*.

Oh wait what country are you in? Oh, I see you are in Vietnam(all flags not *USA* appear a like to us. Is that flaggist of me?oh well).
Since when did they kick out/disallow any foreigners to be in Vietnam?
So in a sense isn't what Bortz did the opposite of racist? You could be any nationality.
I mean He probably just assumed you were a <fill-in derogatory term(s)><insert nationality/race of your choice>.

On second thought, It was probably his *explicit** repeated* warning/s after cleaning up the thread to not continue on the hype-train that got some (temp)banned.
But fyi, calling a moderator a racist is usually a good way to a perm-ban.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

Bug_Checker_ said:


> Yes, his actions sound *totally racist*.
> 
> Oh wait what country are you in? Oh, I see you are in Vietnam(all flags not *USA* appear a like to us. Is that flaggist of me?oh well).
> Since when did they kick out/disallow any foreigners to be in Vietnam?
> ...


Hmmmm maybe it's a joke on the EoF. You ever think of that?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 24, 2014)

u guys don't think i should have been banned either right


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 24, 2014)

Bug_Checker_ said:


> Yes, his actions sound *totally racist*.
> 
> Oh wait what country are you in? Oh, I see you are in Vietnam(all flags not *USA* appear a like to us. Is that flaggist of me?oh well).
> Since when did they kick out/disallow any foreigners to be in Vietnam?
> ...



The fact that u just posted on the edge of the forum says a lot about your competence to read. You r one of those ppl who l say anything just to get the favor of the mods. We call this Arschkriecher in Germany. Either you stay on your own thinking or u r just a degenerating human who will turn out to be nothing more than a mere animal in the wild since as Kant said, the difference between animals and human beings is that they have their own mind and therefore the power to think about things.


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Dec 24, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Hmmmm maybe it's a joke on the EoF. You ever think of that?


 
Shit we are on the edge of the forum. My posts usually get deleted out here. I dunno why.
Oh yeah usually because I responded to a trashed post.
But I like to consider them falling off the edge of the forum. It's better on the psyche.


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 24, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> u guys don't think i should have been banned either right


Sorry thomas, but I do think that you should have been banned. 
One does simply not go to a gateway thread and praising sky3ds. It totally doesn't belong there...


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 24, 2014)

Bug_Checker_ said:


> Shit we are on the edge of the forum. My posts usually get deleted out here. I dunno why.
> Oh yeah usually because I responded to a trashed post.
> But I like to consider them falling off the edge of the forum. It's better on the psyche.


In fact, you are the only one right now who is falling off the edge... Poor u


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

Mrbaghead the best part about this is that everyone will be a noob. Some will be prepared noobs, but the update will level the playing field. 

Sometimes I really wanna reply to the GW thread


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey mods! http://i.imgur.com/do9xBKs.gifv


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 24, 2014)

now that section of the forum is filled with sky3ds threads

sigh


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 24, 2014)

Thats why ubwere banned!!! dplaktos u might come here frome time to time too to kick thomas ass ^.^


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 24, 2014)

Xenophy said:


> Sorry thomas, but I do think that you should have been banned.
> One does simply not go to a gateway thread and praising sky3ds. It totally doesn't belong there...


It would be OK if he was just praising them. But he was causing chaos with his troll post,  spreading lies and making stuff up. A guy like him should be permabanned not banned if it was up to me.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2014)

lol


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 24, 2014)

For all those who got blocked and are frustrated about so many pages of nonsense. This is the best update I would filter out of the blabbering



facil said:


> Hello There, I juste receeive a response for my email:
> 
> We are closing in, if not on 25th, it will be soon after.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

Xenophy said:


> For all those who got blocked and are frustrated about so many pages of nonsense. This is the best update I would filter out of the blabbering


Props to you! We should make this thread more on topic then the other one, then the mods switch them around 

Also, I'm really thinking a Christmas release is happening. It has to! Would make so much sense at this point!


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 24, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Props to you! We should make this thread more on topic then the other one, then the mods switch them around
> 
> Also, I'm really thinking a Christmas release is happening. It has to! Would make so much sense at this point!


 
I m really hoping for it tough. Otherwise there just lies my gateways while I feel like I lost my keys...  
Actually, we were always ON TOPIC, although we were the first ones with the hyyyyype trains, we also were the ones who always managed to get sth. constructive out of it.
So I m still quite pissed about the mods just banning ppl. All those who are complaining nonstop about the fact, that the thread should be closed or those ones who just cry out to stay on topic but make no contribution to their own statements should be banned, since their posts are the most useless of all.
They are neither funny, nor entertaining and worst of all, not even constructive in a single bit. The only purpose that has is to make them feel like they are part of the community though they aren't and will never be if they don't change their attitude towards core parts of the community.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 24, 2014)

guitarheroknight said:


> It would be OK if he was just praising them. But he was causing chaos with his troll post, spreading lies and making stuff up. A guy like him should be permabanned not banned if it was up to me.


 
where exactly did a troll and make stuff up? exageration and hyperbole is not trolling btw


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> where exactly did a troll and make stuff up? exageration and hyperbole is not trolling btw


http://i.imgur.com/jEBJ2TP.gif


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 24, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> where exactly did a troll and make stuff up? exageration and hyperbole is not trolling btw


 

Thomas, tbh, just try to stay low, since you pissed quite an amount of ppl off with your exaggerations and hyperboles. (Still thinking if you even know the definition of those, since your posts were not only exaggerations but also just trolling ones...) 
You had your laugh and now is the time to calm down a bit


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 24, 2014)

Well i've been waiting since Nov 14 for this update. After you wait for over a month for something saying things like "this update will never come!!" is pretty normal

i mean if you're in a really slow restaurant and ur friend says "our food's never gonna come and i'm gonna starve to death!!!" do u think he's serious and go call 911


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 24, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> Well i've been waiting since Nov 14 for this update. After you wait for over a month for something saying things like "this update will never come!!" is pretty normal
> 
> i mean if you're in a really slow restaurant and ur friend says "our food's never gonna come and i'm gonna starve to death!!!" do u think he's serious and go call 911


 
work on your sarcasm m8. whether it was clear or not, it wasn't contributing to the thread anyways.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 25, 2014)

2Hack said:


> work on your sarcasm m8. whether it was clear or not, it wasn't contributing to the thread anyways.


the vast majority of the stuff in that thread wasn't contributing to the discussion of gateway working on N3ds

even ur own stuff wasn't, that's why u got banned too


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 25, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> the vast majority of the stuff in that thread wasn't contributing to the discussion of gateway working on N3ds
> 
> even ur own stuff wasn't, that's why u got banned too


I can link you what I was talking about before I got banned. It was on topic. More on topic then a lot of the posts now.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 25, 2014)

2Hack said:


> I can link you what I was talking about before I got banned. It was on topic. More on topic then a lot of the posts now.


 
ok m8, i just have one question. Who is that guy in your avatar


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 25, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> ok m8, i just have one question. Who is that guy in your avatar


 
it's me.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 25, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> ok m8, i just have one question. Who is that guy in your avatar


Me and VinsCool are really good friends, he we went to the same school together and all that, then we kind of split ways :/ he still lives close enough to meet up every now and then. Put a pic of him cuz he's so darn handsome and we're good friends.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 25, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Me and VinsCool are really good friends, he we went to the same school together and all that, then we kind of split ways :/ he still lives close enough to meet up every now and then. Put a pic of him cuz he's so darn handsome and we're good friends.


 
Thanks 
heheheh


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 25, 2014)

Playing Resident Evil: Revelations waiting for the update to go down. Really want it right now. It's like a game of Russian roulette right now. Whoever decides to sleep at the wrong time misses out on being there for THE update  



VinsCool said:


> Thanks
> heheheh



Don't mention it, we're like brothers


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 25, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Playing Resident Evil: Revelations waiting for the update to go down. Really want it right now. It's like a game of Russian roulette right now. Whoever decides to sleep at the wrong time misses out on being there for THE update
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mention it, we're like brothers


 
thanks bro


----------



## Xenophy (Dec 25, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Playing Resident Evil: Revelations waiting for the update to go down. Really want it right now. It's like a game of Russian roulette right now. Whoever decides to sleep at the wrong time misses out on being there for THE update
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mention it, we're like brothers


 

It does feel like I shouldn't sleep for this whole night right? But what... if the release does not come out? Who is gonna repay my one night sleep


----------



## spodermen (Dec 25, 2014)

Heres the officaly release date of gateway 3ds! 
spoderman style



PagaN
Thanks.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 27, 2014)

You know what? I'm just gonna work on learning to code, and make a 3DS homebrew just display the hype crew or something. I needed a goal to work to since my last python test that I barely passed  

It will be my 'hello world'  

Also, thanks to all the people in the other thread remembering me  it's awesome! I refuse to miss a single page of the thread


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 27, 2014)

#FREE2HACK


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 27, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> #FREE2HACK


It's cold and dark in here.  

*I didn't commit a crime! I'm innocent!* Why Bortz whyyyy


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 27, 2014)

Welp I snapped there lol.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 27, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> Welp I snapped there lol.


So you gonna stay in asylum with the rest of us here? Yay, more activity!


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 27, 2014)

at least the pl here are legit lol, yeeesh


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 27, 2014)

people*


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 27, 2014)

This thread is now 2hack's jail.

Hi 2hack! How is the guards with you? did they let you take a shower since you were there?
Is bortz still nagging you?


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 27, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> at least the pl here are legit lol, yeeesh


Well you've got PegaN who has 3-4 accounts already now, then some other Debbie downers who just love spoiling fun. Even regular hype members don't post often  

Oh, and don't forget the white knights teaching us piracy is bad.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 27, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Well you've got PegaN who has 3-4 accounts already now, then some other Debbie downers who just love spoiling fun. Even regular hype members don't post often
> 
> Oh, and don't forget the* white knights teaching us piracy is bad.*


 
You were talking about me?


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 27, 2014)

Naw' they come and go. Probably can't be bothered with the Edge of the Forum since it increases no one's post count.

Just some people are really hell-bent in making others feel like shit sometimes. I usually don't let it get to me but c'mon lol. If all you have to say is: "screw you impatient kids" then you oughtta' check your goddamn priorities as a freaking human being.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 27, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> You were talking about me?


Eh you don't spit it all over the thread  Whether you're pro piracy or not, please don't crash every pro gateway party with 'why don't you just buy games instead of waiting'



VinsCool said:


> This thread is now 2hack's jail.
> 
> Hi 2hack! How is the guards with you? did they let you take a shower since you were there?
> Is bortz still nagging you?



Bortz looks at me and ignores me. He is mad at me  
I get poked with a stick every now and then, and have to watch people spew nonsense in the other thread.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 27, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Eh you don't spit it all over the thread  Whether you're pro piracy or not, please don't crash every pro gateway party with 'why don't you just buy games instead of waiting'


 
That is exactly what I did, I said to everyone to BUY games! 



2Hack said:


> Bortz looks at me and ignores me. He is mad at me
> *I get poked with a stick every now and then*, and have to watch people spew nonsense in the other thread.


 
HAHAHAHA that made me laugh a lot!!


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh well.

Just wish it'd come out today. But seeing the website in that state gets me down lol.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 27, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> That is exactly what I did, I said to everyone to BUY games!
> HAHAHAHA that made me laugh a lot!!



You're not offensive about it if you did. 

Come on give me a break, I'm trying to direct my hate in a way that avoids you


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 27, 2014)

2Hack said:


> You're not offensive about it if you did.
> 
> Come on give me a break, I'm trying to direct my hate in a way that avoids you


 
That's understandable, not everyone likes to be pocked with a stick


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 27, 2014)

At least I know he has good speeds, goddamn son where did you get that fast internet? Upload speed is meh...


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 27, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> That's understandable, not everyone likes to be pocked with a stick


Especially when it's someone's stick. ; (



dj4uk6cjm said:


> At least I know he has good speeds, goddamn son where did you get that fast internet? Upload speed is meh...



If you live in Melbourne, have Telstra as your isp, and choose the right package, you will get that speed  also, upload speed is weak because they don't want people running businesses from home without the business package..


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 27, 2014)

fukken' gateway mate


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 27, 2014)

'agen no deliver *sigh*


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 27, 2014)

Monday for sure. I know it is gonna happen then.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 28, 2014)

dunno bro, itd be better tomorrow, so why da fock monday? why da fock so long? why da fock gateway?


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 28, 2014)

Hahaha, you never know what's going on in the minds of gateway. They should have released support for 9.x if they have it already, even if it didn't have Emunand yet, but they didn't. They want to finish it all in one go it seems. 

I'm okay with Monday  any longer and I think I will snap.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm NOT ok with Monday. 

Waiting for Monday means I'll have to wait for end of Monday which is pretty much tuesday.. Lol.

Big sht is droppin down on monday and I need it before xD


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

you guys don't have 4.5 3DS?


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 28, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> you guys don't have 4.5 3DS?


I already have a Zelda XL and am 7k in debt, how the hell do you expect me to afford a second 3DS  

Trust me though, I've just started considering it, or a N3DS. Not sure yet. If a N3DS works out of the box when it's released in NA, I'll buy one, and whichever flash cart works with it.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 28, 2014)

Nope .. If I had one I wouldn't be losing my shit here lol.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh i have a 4.5 3DS but i also bought a AUS N3DS which will be totally useless if gateway doesn't release this update. I guess worst comes to worst I can sell it on ebay

BTW the naruto manga ending was kinda crappy imo, the last arc was just not very good


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 28, 2014)

Naw' they will release. It'll just take years.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 28, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> Oh i have a 4.5 3DS but i also bought a AUS N3DS which will be totally useless if gateway doesn't release this update. I guess worst comes to worst I can sell it on ebay
> 
> BTW the naruto manga ending was kinda crappy imo, the last arc was just not very good


Dbz > Naruto any day.

Maybe I should give it another shot though


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

r u damani11 in the other thread?


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 28, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> r u damani11 in the other thread?


Lol, why would you say that?
I've been accused of being spoderman before but never darmani


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> r u damani11 in the other thread?


 
It's me again. Look at the avatar.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> It's me again. Look at the avatar.


 
? so u (VinsCool) is damani11?

also r we allowed to create multiple accounts?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> It's me again. Look at the avatar.


 
I even posted your 3ds pic as mine 


Thomas12345 said:


> ? so u (VinsCool) is damani11?
> 
> 
> also r we allowed to create multiple accounts?



yes


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 28, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> ? so u (VinsCool) is damani11?
> 
> also r we allowed to create multiple accounts?


Idk, I'm going to take his word for it. No idea who would use my pic as theirs. 
Not sure about multiple accounts though, you should ask a mod or something. Waste of time imo though, I'm ok with just this one.


VinsCool said:


> It's me again. Look at the avatar.



Lol, quality is lacking in your avatar, want me to send the original pic? Looks like you just ripped it off gbaTemp ○.o


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Lol, quality is lacking in your avatar, want me to send the original pic? Looks like you just ripped it off gbaTemp ○.o


 
nah I used a selphie from my cell phone, the one you are using


----------



## Doran754 (Dec 28, 2014)

So this is what the edge of the forum looks like, it's to civil for my liking. I'm surprised


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 28, 2014)

Veho got it pretty much xD


----------



## Doran754 (Dec 28, 2014)

It's gotta be pretty soon though, surely? I mean it was over a month ago they showed it us pretty much functioning perfectly, I wonder what could take this long, If 9.2 Is finished they should have released by now instead of waiting to do all the other firmwares IMO. I'm not losing faith as we've already seen it, and I can play my 4.5 while waiting for it. It's the people who bought GW waiting for the update I feel sorry for. I hope it comes out soon. I've held off buying a N3DS because I want to see how exactly this new exploit works. But closing in on 1 month, they're starting to take the piss ...


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 28, 2014)

Yup. Hopefully it'll hit us soon. I've heard now that it's 'most likely before 2015' lol. Joke.


----------



## Flame (Dec 28, 2014)

*V Sony "homebrew" pirates V*









*__________________________________________________________________________________________*




*V Nintendo **"homebrew" pirates V*


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 28, 2014)

GBATemp in a nutshell.

Tempy is Mod/Administrator
The other kids around the 'ginger' are all members.

I think I got it right.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 28, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> GBATemp in a nutshell.
> 
> Tempy is Mod/Administrator
> The other kids around the 'ginger' are all members.
> ...


Why do I have to be the ginger  My hair is a dark red


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 28, 2014)

You 'dun have to be the ginger but hey, feel free xD


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

So much for Sunday Funday.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Dec 29, 2014)

well hey


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Yuuup. No expectaction for a tomorrow release either. Even though I stick around always towards the end, lol. 

We could probably bet they'll release only in January and win that bet.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

Not happening in january. 

I am soo frustrated right now that I can't afford a N3DS from Australia. :'( I'll probably end up buying one here if there is a special edition majoras mask though, probably not update it, and buy a Sky3DS alongside it to tide me over. 

That's if nintendo doesn't block the shit out of sky


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Ain't gonna be tomorrow that's for sure :'(


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

Flame said:


> *V Sony "homebrew" pirates V*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, it's switched around when it comes to non piracy. (See COD + FIFA)

Secondly, PS hacking often requires you to forfeit online capabilities including PS+ and such. It's not worth it. 

That being said, only the really devoted are willing to go into PS hacking. It's seemingly pointless for the others. The really devout homebrew enthusiasts are much more civilized (see 3DS homebrew development thread). 

That's why the difference is.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 29, 2014)

I'll be using my regular 3DS the with gateway to play non "exclusive"  games and when the N3DS gets released in the US/EUROPE I'll buy one of those for the alleged exclusives.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Dec 29, 2014)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> At least I know he has good speeds, goddamn son where did you get that fast internet? Upload speed is meh...


 
hmm? what's up?


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

guitarheroknight said:


> I'll be using my regular 3DS the with gateway to play non "exclusive"  games and when the N3DS gets released in the US/EUROPE I'll buy one of those for the alleged exclusives.



That's what I was thinking. I'm not parting with my Zelda XL anytime soon.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Puppy_Washer You alive bruh? I SUMMON THEE!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> That's what I was thinking. I'm not parting with my Zelda XL anytime soon.


I wouldn't either lol


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> Puppy_Washer You alive bruh? I SUMMON THEE!


So the image gamesquest1 posted is the future?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 29, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> Puppy_Washer You alive bruh? I SUMMON THEE!


I HAVE RETURNED.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

Puppy_Washer said:


> I HAVE RETURNED.



lol, where have you been?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

My popcorn is ready. Let the final battle commence!


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> lol, where have you been?


Psychically channeling energy into Thomas12345 and PaGaN so that they can wreak a terrible havoc on the "Gateway 3DS" thread. That'll show the mods for silencing the Washer.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

Hahaha so you were banned before the big ban attack? Bortz really got pissed lol


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Hahaha so you were banned before the big ban attack? Bortz really got pissed lol


I was banned even though I didn't post anything after his warning.  Apparently my posts were so awesome that they broke through time and space, violating the rules of the future.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

Puppy_Washer said:


> I was banned even though I didn't post anything after his warning.  Apparently my posts were so awesome that they broke through time and space, violating the rules of the future.


Hahaha, so he really did have a grudge against the main gang  or maybe he sided with me during our debate/war :'D


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> My popcorn is ready. Let the final battle commence!


Not today mate. Maybe we should vent to gateway. they can be therapists from now on  

Whenever you have a problem, just hit them up. Not like they're doing anything over there.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Hahaha, so he really did have a grudge against the main gang  or maybe he sided with me during our debate/war :'D


Hey, we both got banned. I think he loved both of us equally.

Our war was one for the ages though.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Whenever you have a problem, just hit them up. Not like they're doing anything over there.


Gateway dev team:


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Hey, we both got banned. I think he loved both of us equally.
> 
> Our war was one for the ages though.


Did you see how Xenophy went down? Like a true hero  ! I tried protesting my ban and Bortz essentially just said 'lol nope'. 

Also how was Phantom not banned? And sparrowreal outlived us both. Also PagaN. Egh. What a horrible thread it has become.


----------



## sparrowreal (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Did you see how Xenophy went down? Like a true hero  ! I tried protesting my ban and Bortz essentially just said 'lol nope'.
> 
> Also how was Phantom not banned? And sparrowreal outlived us both. Also PagaN. Egh. What a horrible thread it has become.


Phantom was hiding inside the hype train, he was driving in stealth mode, aside him all of us got erased in behalf of the interesting opinions of pagan and Thomas the sky employee who makes extra hours in order to pay the bills. I would like to leave the thread on a blaze of glory with an: hasta la vista baby, and  a lot of silly images in order to keep them occupied


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm not banned nyah


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> I'm not banned nyah


You never post so you may as well be


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> You never post so you may as well be


 
I post, but late at night, I have to catch up daily.
I'm reading and liking posts, let me some time.
I used to be "Invisible, but always there", but then I had a sip of rhum and...

There is how I'm always drunk! Rhum is delicious.


----------



## sparrowreal (Dec 29, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> I'm not banned nyah


Then you should defend us until you get banned too, that will show us that you are a true bro  show them the triforce power


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey sparrowreal, who is that bombshell in your avatar


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

sparrowreal said:


> Then you should defend us until you get banned too, that will show us that you are a true bro  show then the triforce power


 
My sword is ready!


----------



## sparrowreal (Dec 29, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> My sword is ready!
> 
> View attachment 13438


Yeah I see....


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

sparrowreal said:


> Yeah I see....


 
It is not allowed to see! I have "not hotlinking" in red


----------



## sparrowreal (Dec 29, 2014)

we should all get on board the Link hype train. VinsCool is the driver of course


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah!!!


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

sparrowreal said:


> Then you should defend us until you get banned too, that will show us that you are a true bro  show them the triforce power


Triforce power is a little off balance when he's drunk, which is always  also is the chick in your avatar licking a public Xbox controller O.O 


VinsCool said:


> I post, but late at night, I have to catch up daily.
> I'm reading and liking posts, let me some time.
> I used to be "Invisible, but always there", but then I had a sip of rhum and...
> 
> There is how I'm always drunk! Rhum is delicious.


I'm reading and liking posts as well. And what a coincidence? I also rarely post. We're both banned by different people


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

do u guys think majoras mask have fw 9.0-9.2 update?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> do u guys think majoras mask have fw 9.0-9.2 update?


 






...What update?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

i meant the retail cartridge can be used to update to 9.0-9.2


----------



## ryanjf97 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> do u guys think majoras mask have fw 9.0-9.2 update?


 
I'd say a higher FW than that, especially if GW end up releasing before MM comes out


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> i meant the retail cartridge can be used to update to 9.0-9.2


 
I dunno. Ask Gateway.


----------



## sparrowreal (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Triforce power is a little off balance when he's drunk, which is always  also is the chick in your avatar *licking a public Xbox controller* O.O
> 
> I'm reading and liking posts as well. And what a coincidence? I also rarely post. We're both banned by different people


Chicks dig microsofts evil power  ask Bill Gates, or as we know him in this forum: puppy washer.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

sparrowreal said:


> Chicks dig microsofts evil power  ask Bill Gates, or as we know him in this forum: puppy washer.


 
Everything is reliable 

Illuminati confirmed!!!! D:


----------



## sparrowreal (Dec 29, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Everything is reliable
> 
> Illuminati confirmed!!!! D:


Yeah it seems legit, I guess he can pull some strings and make them release the update whenever he wants, but he has decided to toy with us at the moment, in order to portray a live action forum based version of his beloved Christmas carol (he is Scrooge), although this differs from the tale, this time scrooge has not saved the Christmas, everything is still ruined for us.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

sparrowreal said:


> Yeah it seems legit, I guess he can pull some strings and make them release the update whenever he wants, but he has decided to toy with us at the moment, in order to portray a live action forum based version of his beloved Christmas carol (he is Scrooge), although this differs from the tale, this time scrooge has not saved the Christmas, everything is still ruined for us.


 
F***!!

Puppy Washer ruined the christmas release!


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> F***!!
> 
> Puppy Washer ruined the christmas release!


>Posts sexually suggestive pics
>Censors his cuss words 

Also, puppy washer won't release it until he's unbanned. What happened to his 10 000 post count that gw promised us?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> >Posts sexually suggestive pics
> >Censors his cuss words
> 
> Also, puppy washer won't release it until he's unbanned. What happened to his 10 000 post count that gw promised us?


 
#FREEPUPPY_WASHER


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Also, puppy washer won't release it until he's unbanned. What happened to his 10 000 post count that gw promised us?


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Spoiler



Darn it! Clumsy puppy washer!


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> #FREEPUPPY_WASHER


Doesn't have the same ring to it as #free2Hack  That stuff was and still is just absolutely great.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Doesn't have the same ring to it as #free2Hack  That stuff was and still is just absolutely great.


 
#FREEGATEWAY


----------



## Sonicx64 (Dec 29, 2014)

Shit, this is where you guys have been. I forget to check on this thread from time to time. Hasn't been the same without you guys.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> #FREEGATEWAY


We need Xenophy over here. He knows how to free someone  

Also, it's only 11:20pm, the day didn't start yet and you know it > you're promoting misinformation on that thread. 

I'd suggest cutting back on the drinking, but I heard withdrawal is dangerous. Nope. Gotta stay drunk


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

Sonicx64 said:


> Shit, this is where you guys have been. I forget to check on this thread from time to time. Hasn't been the same without you guys.


We're FREEEEEEEE here



Spoiler



hope that worked, I'm on tapatalk, not used to typing out the code for font changes


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sonicx64 said:


> Shit, this is where you guys have been. I forget to check on this thread from time to time. Hasn't been the same without you guys.


I had no idea that this thread even existed.
I can't wait to start another argument with 2Hack and us both banned again.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> We need Xenophy over here. He knows how to free someone
> 
> Also, it's only 11:20pm, the day didn't start yet and you know it > you're promoting misinformation on that thread.
> 
> I'd suggest cutting back on the drinking, but I heard withdrawal is dangerous. Nope. Gotta stay drunk


 
that was for the fuckin' timezone poeple


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> that was for the fuckin' timezone poeple


Oh, so now you can cuss? Eh? And it can't be a new day between hours man  


Puppy_Washer said:


> I had no idea that this thread even existed.
> I can't wait to start another argument with 2Hack and us both banned again.


EoF mate, the mods have no power here! And looks like Vins is the next one


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> EoF mate, the mods have no power here! And *looks like Vins is the next one *


 
nobody could defeat Link


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> nobody could defeat Link


Groose man, Groose. 

Anyways, toon link was always the weakest version of link. Carrying around cameras, taking selfies, super spin attacks that left him dizzy, and getting told by Ganondorf when they first met 



Spoiler



I actually hate groose though. Not sure what people see in him :/


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Groose man, Groose.
> 
> Anyways, toon link was always the weakest version of link. Carrying around cameras, taking selfies, super spin attacks that left him dizzy, and getting told by Ganondorf when they first met
> 
> ...


 
People sees stupidity and selfishness on that Groose

Toon Link is tha best yo!


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> People sees stupidity and selfishness on that Groose
> 
> Toon Link is tha best yo!


Ehh, no real preference between which link is the best. I like the animation of toon link, and I like the cool-ness of regular link, but link eventually is stepped on too much. I hate that he plays pawn all the time  

Also we don't know if they're chinese based, dummy! I thought we agreed they were owned by Microsoft, based in Australia, had a foot in malaysia, one in singapore, and were British wanna be's?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Also we don't know if they're chinese based, dummy! I thought we agreed they were owned by Microsoft, based in Australia, had a foot in malaysia, one in singapore, and were British wanna be's?


 
I thought they were chinese mafia since then! You now broke my faith! Microsoft always ruins big names


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> I thought they were chinese mafia since then! You now broke my faith! Microsoft always ruins big names


I am/we are chinese mafia. Why do you think we all got banned?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> I am/we are chinese mafia. Why do you think we all got banned?


 
OOOOOOHHHHH111111


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 29, 2014)

So.....how's this thread going? I'm incredibly lost.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> So.....how's this thread going? I'm incredibly lost.


better than that piece of poop GW on N3DS .

im laughing over here, instead of cursing, so thats a big inprovement.

poor xenophy, what a hero lol.
and mr.washer is back fuck yeah

ill conjure my power and summon everyone here tonight


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 29, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> better than that piece of poop GW on N3DS .
> 
> im laughing over here, instead of cursing, so thats a big inprovement.
> 
> ...


Welp, 2 days left till new year. Wanna do another n3ds montage email?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 29, 2014)

UPDATE: As of today, Gateway are using a new stock reply that still states "few days".

I wouldn't expect the update this year.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> Welp, 2 days left till new year. Wanna do another n3ds montage email?


naw, not worth the time. it aint today either lol as expected. "around new year" lol

we are already around new year for chrissakes, jeez.

its been a few days for a long time, a week and few days actually, fukken ludicrous


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 29, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> naw, not worth the time. it aint today either lol as expected. "around new year" lol
> 
> we are already around new year for chrissakes, jeez.
> 
> its been a few days for a long time, a week and few days actually, fukken ludicrous


Oh well. We just gotta wait it out. Saw this yet?


Spoiler


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yo Phantom_User, you might wanna take a look at this.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/page-533#post-5234403


----------



## Sonicx64 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey Phantom_User missed you buddy!


----------



## ryanjf97 (Dec 29, 2014)

currently installing Windows 10 9901, extremely keen!


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Damn lol. Satoru Iwata hahahahaha, genius.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Sonicx64 said:


> Hey Phantom_User missed you buddy!


 
Thanks bud. We're in all this together. I left that thread but I didn't leave the forum, and I wasn't banned either xD


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Gotta love how "any day now" was furiously scraped lol. Jeez.

Fuggen gateway


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 29, 2014)

New update~
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/page-536#post-5234494
Date range has been established. All days prior to January 18th 2015


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

i dun get it lol, why january 18th? xD

btw:






lol


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

i e-mailed that when their site was going wtfuxc


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 29, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> i dun get it lol, why january 18th? xD


 
Remember the last discussion we had about the update being out before xmas, and then it came up that 19th January was one of the days some people consider to be xmas?
And something about the 19th being Chinese New Year.


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 29, 2014)

urgh.....now I have to think: what games should I put in .cia format and which to put in the red card.......2 16GB class 10s.....urgh


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> Remember the last discussion we had about the update being out before xmas, and then it came up that 19th January was one of the days some people consider to be xmas?
> And something about the 19th being Chinese New Year.


 

Oh that lol

Welp yeah, before January 18th is more than a given. But it's still so fucking far long lol.

With that we just went from days to weeks. Makes no sense.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> urgh.....now I have to think: what games should I put in .cia format and which to put in the red card.......2 16GB class 10s.....urgh


 

I have .CIAs of pretty much VC/eShop Releases and Online games, the rest goes normal .3ds, can't be bothered to convert them/get them converted.

edit: also have .cias of games that use some minor wfc stuff, like bravely default for example. doesn't have online coop or battles or wtv but connects to the nintendo service


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 29, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> Oh that lol
> 
> Welp yeah, before January 18th is more than a given. But it's still so fucking far long lol.
> 
> With that we just went from days to weeks. Makes no sense.


*shrugs*
When did it ever make sense?
And besides,


>




we've seen the evolution of "soon" to "just around the corner" to "a few days" to "any day now".


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> *shrugs*
> When did it ever make sense?
> And besides,
> 
> ...


 

gateway has the words evolution evur. jizuz.

i swear lole if they release some buggy crap it'll be the end for them xD


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Fun Fact: It's been FORTY-FIVE-FUCKING-DAYS since they announced it.


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 29, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> Fun Fact: It's been FORTY-FIVE-FUCKING-DAYS since they announced it.


Oh? Time really flies when you're complaining I s'ppose. o.O


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> Oh? Time really flies when you're complaining I s'ppose. o.O


 
Ain't flying for me bro. Ain't flying for me :'(


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 29, 2014)

*Important news: "few days" is less than or equal to 19 days.*

*Expect the update before the 18th of January.*

I know, I was totally expecting the update to drop AFTER the 18th of January, weren't you guys? Whew, what a relief.



Spoiler


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 29, 2014)

Puppy_Washer said:


> *Important news: "few days" is less than or equal to 19 days.*
> 
> *Expect the update before the 18th of January.*
> 
> I know, I was totally expecting the update to drop AFTER the 18th of January, weren't you guys? Whew, what a relief.


 
Don't you mean: "Any day now" is less than or equal to 19 days ?


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Puppy_Washer said:


> *Important news: "few days" is less than or equal to 19 days.*
> 
> *Expect the update before the 18th of January.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 29, 2014)

My sides......dammit spode wai?! 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/page-537#post-5234575


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

I love it when spooderman says "k", it gets me everytime LOL.

Anyways, dunno how they're all so "content" on the thread.

I mean you could throw before June 30th and they'd be all: Oh at least now we have a release date window hehe  

*SERIOUSLY*


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

No wonder Gateway just releases whenevr they fukken feel like it without deadlines. Everyone's just *lol oh ok np *


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

And yeah that was a bit d*ck'ish I know.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 29, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> Don't you mean: "Any day now" is less than or equal to 19 days ?


Unless I'm missing a joke (I'm tired), the latest (as of today, actually) language of the non-canned (as far as we know) replies they've been using is "few days".
Today:


Spoiler








https://puu.sh/dNI6t/64935457b1.png[/spoilers]


https://puu.sh/dNI6t/64935457b1.png[/spoilers]
Today:


Spoiler








http://www.myimg.us/images/12.29.14/46413.png[/spoilers]
As far as I know, they started saying "a few days" a "few days" ago. 

Gateway is love, Gateway is life.


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 29, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> No wonder Gateway just releases whenevr they fukken feel like it without deadlines. Everyone's just *lol oh ok np *


When you've given up all hope, that little bit of hope will be enough. T^T


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Unless I'm missing a joke (I'm tired), the latest (as of today, actually) language of the non-canned (as far as we know) replies they've been using is "few days".
> Today:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Don't forget _any day now_. That one was the best out of all of them. Seriously. An expression that literally means *STAY ON THE EDGE OF YOUR SEATS* ... Welp, yeah, we'd all have fallen down by now, lol.


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 29, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> Don't forget _any day now_. That one was the best out of all of them. Seriously. An expression that literally means *STAY ON THE EDGE OF YOUR SEATS* ... Welp, yeah, we'd all have fallen down by now, lol.


Yeap. Why do you think we're all losing hope now? T^T
"Any day now" translates to roughly a week tops already...


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 29, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> Don't forget _any day now_. That one was the best out of all of them. Seriously. An expression that literally means *STAY ON THE EDGE OF YOUR SEATS* ... Welp, yeah, we'd all have fallen down by now, lol.


Oh, I forgot about that one. That's a classic Gateway.
#JustGatewayThings


Madao64 said:


> When you've given up *all hope*, that *little bit* *of hope* will be enough. T^T


If you've given up all hope, there is no little bit.


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 29, 2014)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Oh, I forgot about that one. That's a classic Gateway.
> #JustGatewayThings
> 
> If you've given up all hope, there is no little bit.


There is: you just steal someone else's.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Oh, I forgot about that one. That's a classic Gateway.
> #JustGatewayThings
> 
> If you've given up all hope, there is no little bit.


I know we all have not given up hope. Everyone has a glimmer hidden deep down. And if you dig deep enough, you will find reason to be disappointed.


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> I know we all have not given up hope. Everyone has a glimmer hidden deep down. And if you dig deep enough, you will find reason to be disappointed.


Though hope is frail, it's hard to kill.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2014)

On the shoubox:



Spoiler



10:55 AM - *raulpica*: 
 NO TRAIN
10:55 AM - *raulpica*: 
 NO HYPE
10:55 AM - *raulpica*: 
 NO HOPE
10:55 AM - *raulpica*: 
 Bortz Most Fucking Evil Mod 2014


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

lol

bortz aint evil , hes just misunderstood.

right now hes all : superior spider-man

peter parker will come soon.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

in other words, yeah. gateways pretty gatefail if no delivery on new years.

they could actually behave like a development and tell us whats taking this long.

and no, fine tuning is BS.

oh well .-. will we ever find peace??


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> in other words, yeah. gateways pretty gatefail if no delivery on new years.
> 
> they could actually behave like a development and tell us whats taking this long.
> 
> ...


 
You can find peace by buying a sky3ds and  forgetting about gateway. I know many ppl on here think i'm trolling or a sky3ds fanboy but I'm just trying to help you out, like a parent helps a child. It pains me greatly to see you all suffering like this


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?posts/5234832



> Gateway 3DS working on the New Nintendo 3DS.
> 
> Also rctgamer3 on IRC pointed out to me the last build date on their RSS was bout an hour ago<br />http://www.gateway-3ds.com/feed/



Guys, It's happening! 



Spoiler



this should totally be included in my signiture


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> You can find peace by buying a sky3ds and  forgetting about gateway. I know many ppl on here think i'm trolling or a sky3ds fanboy but I'm just trying to help you out, like a parent helps a child. It pains me greatly to see you all suffering like this


Lol, weren't you banned from the other thread, or did you just pretend or something -___-


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Lol, weren't you banned from the other thread, or did you just pretend or something -___-


Yup Hahaha. He cray.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

Pls gw! I'll take you to the moooovie!



Screw spoilers, we need everyone watching!


----------



## Tchuuuu (Dec 29, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> better than that piece of poop GW on N3DS .
> 
> im laughing over here, instead of cursing, so thats a big inprovement.
> 
> ...


 


2Hack said:


> I am/we are chinese mafia. Why do you think we all got banned?


 

well I m definitely not chinese mafia but thanks  


Thanks for prolling me as a hero, although I think u dont mean it at all that way  
Whatever... I m just going to go onto the nerves on Bortz if he cant talk in a civilized way.


----------



## Tchuuuu (Dec 29, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> better than that piece of poop GW on N3DS .
> 
> im laughing over here, instead of cursing, so thats a big inprovement.
> 
> ...


 


2Hack said:


> I am/we are chinese mafia. Why do you think we all got banned?


 

well I m definitely not chinese mafia but thanks  


Thanks for prolling me as a hero, although I think u dont mean it at all that way  
Whatever... I m just going to go onto the nerves on Bortz if he cant talk in a civilized way.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 29, 2014)

Tchuuuu said:


> well I m definitely not chinese mafia but thanks
> 
> 
> Thanks for prolling me as a hero, although I think u dont mean it at all that way
> Whatever... I m just going to go onto the nerves on Bortz if he cant talk in a civilized way.


 
I dont know you, any of your 3 previous names, and I dont have the power to ban people outright from the forums. Just individual threads. But I can assure you, that "getting on a mods nerves" is a great way to get another account banned.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

Bortz said:


> I dont know you, any of your 3 previous names, and I dont have the power to ban people outright from the forums. Just individual threads. But I can assure you, that "getting on a mods nerves" is a great way to get another account banned.


I... I dont think he cares.


----------



## Tchuuuu (Dec 29, 2014)

Bortz said:


> I dont know you, any of your 3 previous names, and I dont have the power to ban people outright from the forums. Just individual threads. But I can assure you, that "getting on a mods nerves" is a great way to get another account banned.


 
sure you dont know me.
And still again, I was argumentating in a constructive way, while u just managed to ignore me. So far goes your ... duty ? Ignore members if they got sth to say about ur decision and do whatever u like because u r the god of this forum? ... Some strange way acting here all USSR dude.





2Hack said:


> I... I dont think he cares.


 
be careful, since if u care about ur account, you might get banned just because the almighty bortz cant just say sorry and make his mistake undone.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 29, 2014)

Bortz said:


> I dont know you, any of your 3 previous names, and I dont have the power to ban people outright from the forums. Just individual threads. But I can assure you, that "getting on a mods nerves" is a great way to get another account banned.


An IP ban would be a far better idea.


----------



## Tchuuuu (Dec 29, 2014)

guitarheroknight said:


> An IP ban would be a far better idea.


 

he might try it. But there are proxies... never forget them...

told already, easiest way is that he just admits that there is a big problem, and there are some ppl banned due to off topic, which altogether seen in the scene is obviously obsolete since the complete thread is just off topic. (What can ppl do besides waiting)?

So he either just stops that thread or unbans the ppl which r banned wrongly... .
That would do it. and I would also sure stop getting on anyones nerves.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 29, 2014)

Tchuuuu said:


> he might try it. But there are proxies... never forget them...


You  would have to be a really desperate and lonely person to access a forum via a proxy just to troll.


----------



## Tchuuuu (Dec 29, 2014)

guitarheroknight said:


> You would have to be a really desperate and lonely person to access a forum via a proxy just to troll.


 

if u dont see the sense in justifying the unjust done in this forum... then I guess u have my deepest pity for not being able to tell apart just from unjust... -.-!


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

The thread is dead tbh. I don't care all that much about being on it anymore either way. Full of mindless bs and trolls.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 29, 2014)

Tchuuuu said:


> if u dont see the sense in justifying the unjust done in this forum... then I guess u have my deepest pity for not being able to tell apart just from unjust... -.-!


 
Everything that the admins do they do for a reason, things dont just happen unprovoked. I would suggest to get your act straight and start acting like an adult. There are enough trolls on this forum. Thats it from me.


----------



## Tchuuuu (Dec 29, 2014)

I think for me right now, it does not even matter if the thread is taken seriously by anyone... And if so... again my deepest pity. 
Its just about the attitude mods are acting in this forum, which makes me do these kind of things... And hereby meaning Bortz

Mods in any forums are nice to have and I do appreciate their job, when they can put decisions which are simply right. Like I never ever mentioned anything about deleting posts from mods because they r offtopic. 
It is their duty and its good that they do it. But banning ppl from posts just because the whole thread is off topic is not a solution at all. 



guitarheroknight said:


> Everything that the admins do they do for a reason, things dont just happen unprovoked. I would suggest to get your act straight and start acting like an adult. There are enough trolls on this forum. Thats it from me.


 

Nice insult there


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2014)

Bortz said:


> I dont know you, any of your 3 previous names, and I dont have the power to ban people outright from the forums.


There are ways.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Veho said:


> There are ways.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Btw, I've been playing in my wee wee tablet 'Spider-Man Unlimited'. Even though it's Freemium , I think Bortz would enjoy it 

It's Temple Run! .. But with Spidey + Story Mode


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack well welcome back to the main thread....guess saying welcome back is banned in there too


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

gamesquest1 said:


> 2Hack well welcome back to the main thread....guess saying welcome back is banned in there too


As I said in the original thread before Veho edited it out of my comment.

7 days. 5 shots. Illuminati confirmed. Hypevelli is back! GW SOON!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 29, 2014)

whats it like to voluntarily enter your prison


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

gamesquest1 said:


> whats it like to voluntarily enter your prison


The flashbacks man. I've got PTSD from this place. 
It's insane.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow, I can only tag 5 people. Ugh lame.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 29, 2014)

2Hack said:


> The flashbacks man. I've got PTSD from this place.
> It's insane.


funnily enough i emailed gateway asking them to put #FREE2HACK at the end of their next news update .....i wonder if they would


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

gamesquest1 said:


> funnily enough i emailed gateway asking them to put #FREE2HACK at the end of their next news update .....i wonder if they would


 
that'd be best thing ever.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 29, 2014)

gamesquest1 said:


> funnily enough i emailed gateway asking them to put #FREE2HACK at the end of their next news update .....i wonder if they would


I would die of laughter. Or have it on the splash screen while loading the exploit


----------



## ryanjf97 (Dec 29, 2014)

My transparent N3DS Faceplates just arrived! They look magnificent, extremely keen!



Spoiler


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

holy guacamoli it looks BEAUTIFUL bro


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 29, 2014)

Man you guys are still bumping this thread up? Never have I seen a thread filled with so many nonsensical posts that has avoided a perma-lock for so long  you guys really should be proud of yourselves, come on give yourselves a hand!


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Man you guys are still bumping this thread up? Never have I seen a thread filled with so many nonsensical posts that has avoided a perma-lock for so long  you guys really should be proud of yourselves, come on give yourselves a hand!


 

dawg this is edge of the forum.

thanks though, we know we awesome.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 29, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> Btw, I've been playing in my wee wee tablet 'Spider-Man Unlimited'. Even though it's Freemium , I think Bortz would enjoy it
> 
> It's Temple Run! .. But with Spidey + Story Mode


 
Spiderman games blow except for the two for PS1. Just about every other one is basically trash.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 29, 2014)

Bortz said:


> Spiderman games blow except for the two for PS1. Just about every other one is basically trash.


 

But .. But .. I like those but.. :'(


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 30, 2014)

hey bortz can i make another account so that i can participate in the main GW waiting thread please? I was banned out by mistake


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> hey bortz can i make another account so that i can participate in the main GW waiting thread please?


No dupe accounts


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 30, 2014)

csos95 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The only _bad_ thing about this whole statement is that it made me feel _bad_ I couldn't write as objectively and accurately as he did.

Sure, I hyped a lot, and 'flaked' around a lot. But god*DAMN* he hits right on the money. He basicly words out whatever bullshit feelings I have and immature reactions I displayed on that thread.

And you know what happens? The people in that thread *still* keep on pestering the _exact same shit_. His post fell on deaf ears, but hey, at least some of us aren't deaf.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 30, 2014)

Veho said:


> No dupe accounts


 
then can u please unlock me from the thread? i've learned my lesson and i'll behave now i swear


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> then can u please unlock me from the thread? i've learned my lesson and i'll behave now i swear


Carry this stuff out in pm man. Also I saw you posting just yesterday. Please stay away from the thread.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 30, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> The only _bad_ thing about this whole statement is that it made me feel _bad_ I couldn't write as objectively and accurately as he did.
> 
> Sure, I hyped a lot, and 'flaked' around a lot. But god*DAMN* he hits right on the money. He basicly words out whatever bullshit feelings I have and immature reactions I displayed on that thread.
> 
> And you know what happens? The people in that thread *still* keep on pestering the _exact same shit_. His post fell on deaf ears, but hey, at least some of us aren't deaf.


That was an amazing post.

I remember getting flak for suggesting that, as customers, we do have a right to complain. I was met with statements such as "you're not a customer yet". Of course we're customers. Hell, we might be impulsive customers (I wish I hadn't bought my Gateway so early, it made the wait so much harder), but since we've given them money (and are, as such, customers) we now have a right to voice our disapproval with how they interact with and bait the community.

There is no reason why we should be fine with their hyping/baiting strategies. It's understandable *why* they did it, but such strategies tend to leave customers fairly pissed off.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

I was your resistance  I still kind of stand by it, technically speaking. Right now, we are promised direct 4.x support, and later 9.x support. 

 My patience has worn thin though and I spent 70 bucks on a flash cart and really want to use it.


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> I was your resistance  I still kind of stand by it, technically speaking. Right now, we are promised direct 4.x support, and later 9.x support.
> 
> My patience has worn thin though and I spent 70 bucks on a flash cart and really want to use it.


Hang in there bro. We have days to go. This train's a-dyin' but we still have some coal in it left.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> I was your resistance  I still kind of stand by it, technically speaking. Right now, we are promised direct 4.x support, and later 9.x support.
> 
> My patience has worn thin though and I spent 70 bucks on a flash cart and really want to use it.


I had a feeling you were, ha.

I understand your logic: "We have their product, yet since it is not functional yet, we are not their customers".

But my logic stems from the actual definition of customer:



> _noun_
> *1*.​a person who buys goods or services from a shop or business.


 
Our state of being a customer began the second we handed over money.
And no, I'm not trolling or trying to start a flame war. Lets keep this discussion civil.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> Hang in there bro. We have days to go. This train's a-dyin' but we still have some coal in it left.


The train will never die. I just gotta service it tomorrow morning and my hype will be back up. I'm absolutely not expecting one tomorrow, and if I say otherwise, it's probably in hopes of keeping spirits up.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Dec 30, 2014)

Puppy_Washer said:


> I had a feeling you were, ha.
> 
> I understand your logic: "We have their product, yet since it is not functional yet, we are not their customers".
> 
> ...




no but see, their product works..... on 4.x. I don't think we can complain due to that nature :/


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Puppy_Washer said:


> I had a feeling you were, ha.
> But my logic stems from the actual definition of customer:
> 
> Our state of being a customer began the second we handed over money.
> And no, I'm not trolling or trying to start a flame war. Lets keep this discussion civil.



Gotcha. I guess what I mean is that we're not the target demographic I guess. We're not their target customer yet, but they will always accept our money. I mean, who wouldn't?


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> The train will never die. I just gotta service it tomorrow morning and my hype will be back up. I'm absolutely not expecting one tomorrow, and if I say otherwise, it's probably in hopes of keeping spirits up.


Yes! That's the spirit! Now, help grandpa shovel the coal into the engine. Yeepres, wonder why we haven't upgraded this train to a Shinkansen yet.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 30, 2014)

ryanjf97 said:


> no but see, their product works..... on 4.x. I don't think we can complain due to that nature :/


We're complaining about their communication and hype strategies, not the product. The current 4.x compatibility is irrelevant.



2Hack said:


> Gotcha. I guess what I mean is that we're not the target demographic I guess. We're not their target customer yet, but they will always accept our money. I mean, who wouldn't?


Are you saying that their target demographic are users that already own a Gateway? Gateway make literally $0 from their current users (as they've already paid, thus they cannot pay further). Their target customers are people who are below version 9.2. Specifically people that missed the 4.5 exploit. The 4.5 user base is likely saturated now, and they're pushing for a much, much wider customer base now.

We are absolutely the target demographic.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Puppy_Washer said:


> We're complaining about their communication and hype strategies, not the product. The current 4.x compatibility is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> Are you saying that their target demographic are users that already own a Gateway? Gateway make literally $0 from their current users. Their target customers are people who are below version 9.2. Specifically people that missed the 4.5 exploit. The 4.5 user base is likely saturated now, and they're pushing for a much, much wider customer base now.
> ...



Not until the update is complete imo. Until it's out, the GW cart is for 4.x users only. 

We're their active target once their update rolls out.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Not until the update is complete imo. Until it's out, the GW cart is for 4.x users only.
> 
> We're their active target once their update rolls out.


That's like saying "before <product> is released, it has no target audience. The <product> has absolutely no target demographic until <product> launches". Just...what?

If a company adopts a new marketing strategy that is clearly aimed at a different demographic, it means that they are now targeting a different demographic. The release of a product is irrelevant to whether they are *targeting* a new demographic. They can target (with marketing strategies) without necessarily providing a product at the same time. This is the entire basis of pre-release marketing.

I understand that the only users that can actually use the product are 4.5 users. That is obvious.

I really hope you aren't just being a contrarian here.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Puppy_Washer said:


> That's like saying "before <product> is released, it has no target audience. The <product> has absolutely no target demographic until <product> launches". Just...what?
> 
> If a company adopts a new marketing strategy that is clearly aimed at a different demographic, it means that they are now targeting a different demographic. The release of a product is irrelevant to whether they are *targeting* a new demographic. They can target (with marketing strategies) without necessarily providing a product at the same time. This is the entire basis of pre-release marketing.
> 
> ...


I'm tired right now. Here's something else to think about. 

People are copying my avatar lol. It's all I can say lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

Stop using my picture


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll give you the win this time though


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

People saying you're handsome were talking about my picture 



Rebels are strong!

~ HypeTrain Crew


#FREEGATEWAY 

RIP xenophy


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> People saying you're handsome were talking about my picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I should add in my signature that you are the picture  would clear up a lot of confusion.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Maybe I should add in my signature that you are the picture  would clear up a lot of confusion.


 
It is not André Schürrle 

add to your signature: RIP xenophy, this brave knight unbanned the great 2hack!


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> It is not André Schürrle
> 
> add to your signature: RIP xenophy, this brave knight unbanned the great 2hack!


Maybe we gotta start rioting to unban him? #FreeXenophy !


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

GREAT idea!

More spams! More more MORE!!!!!


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Also, I'm now a source for gw. My source is very reliable, but anonymous.  My word outside this thread is very reliable about gateway.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Also, I'm now a source for gw. My source is very reliable, but anonymous. My word outside this thread is very reliable about gateway.


 
because you were banned, we missed the christmas release  (yes my ps3 is now my throwable rage object)


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> because you were banned, we missed the christmas release  (yes my ps3 is now my throwable rage object)



Hey man, when life gives you an opportunity,  take it  I've been bailed out by so many random instances before, irl and here, just gotta learn to take it and maximize your profits  



Spoiler



Omg I have such a messed up heart. It feels so weird in my chest right now :-/ I should talk to a doctor 



My wii is my throw-able object thanks to Nintendon't


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

I made someone's hype levels go up to insane levels  it's so worth it man!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

You made EVERYONE's hype going insane


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Why you gotta crash the party and go against my words. Don't you get it? My words are law. 

Emunand will happen


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Why you gotta crash the party and go against my words. Don't you get it? My words are law.
> 
> Emunand will happen


 
"very soon(tm), around the corner, in a few days"

okay


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> "very soon(tm), around the corner, in a few days"
> 
> okay


You forgot near future


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> "very soon(tm), around the corner, in a few days"
> 
> okay


You forgot near future


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> "very soon(tm), around the corner, in a few days"
> 
> okay


You forgot near future


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

Triple post!? Half Life 3 confirmed!

#2HACKSEESFUTURE


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Triple post!? Half Life 3 confirmed!
> 
> #2HACKSEESFUTURE


Illuminati


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Triple post!? Half Life 3 confirmed!
> 
> #2HACKSEESFUTURE


Illuminati

NinjEdits


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

Gbatemps is going crazy! everyone double/triple post since 2 last minutes


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Gbatemps is going crazy! everyone double/triple post since 2 last minutes


All about that shitty internet connections


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

Samwix thinks you are a thrustable source from gateway! No joke!


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Samwix thinks you are a thrustable source from gateway! No joke!


I am, I'll explain in pm if you want to


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> *I am*, I'll explain in pm if you want to


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Samwix thinks you are a thrustable source from gateway! No joke!


I thrust very hard man. Being poked with the stick taught me to never give up


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> I am, I'll explain in pm if you want to


Please impart your wisdom oh Great One.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> I thrust very hard man. Being poked with the stick taught me to never give up


 
Bortz's stick


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> Please impart your wisdom oh Great One.


Idk if I can tell everyone :/ maybe. Let me think on it. 

A secret is only a secret as long as most don't know it.


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Idk if I can tell everyone :/ maybe. Let me think on it.
> 
> A secret is only a secret as long as most don't know it.


Tell me! I wanna know!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> Tell me! I wanna know!


 
it is a secret to everybody 


(not me, I know it all)


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> it is a secret to everybody
> 
> 
> (not me, I know it all)


Good record of tight lips = more secrets in the future


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Good record of tight lips = more secrets in the future


B-but, but, I wanna know!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> B-but, but, I wanna know!


 
no


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 30, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> no


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

You ever wear a onesie? My first time and darn, they're so warm. Perfect for a Canadian winter.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 30, 2014)

hey 2hack how did u post in the other thread? did u get unbanned?


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> hey 2hack how did u post in the other thread? did u get unbanned?


No, I just learned 2 - hack

Badum Tisssss


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok ok I'm done. My eyes are burning from sleep deprivation (thanks gateway) 
I'll see you guys in ~9 hours  depending on hype levels.


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Ok ok I'm done. My eyes are burning from sleep deprivation (thanks gateway)
> I'll see you guys in ~9 hours  depending on hype levels.


Rest well. The update will be here by the time you open your eyes. Maybe.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> No, I just learned 2 - hack
> 
> Badum Tisssss


 
fine u wanna be a jerk? u'd better watch what u say buddy cuz i'm watching everyone of ur post and i'm gonna report u


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> fine u wanna be a jerk? u'd better watch what u say buddy cuz i'm watching everyone of ur post and i'm gonna report u


<3 goodnight to you too <3


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 30, 2014)

Heeeyyy why did I become suddendely forgotten  .. No fair :'(


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> Heeeyyy why did I become suddendely forgotten  .. No fair :'(


You were sleeping. We don't wanna tag you and way you up.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 30, 2014)

Awwwww you guys <3

You don't wake me up. It doesn't work like that. xD


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> Awwwww you guys <3
> 
> You don't wake me up. It doesn't work like that. xD


I woke up at 7 just to check for the GW update


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 30, 2014)

Told'ju to chill bro. No use getting all excited up. Go back to sleep son.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Phantom_User said:


> Told'ju to chill bro. No use getting all excited up. Go back to sleep son.


I can't help it. My sleep has been horrible since gw announced support  
Well, it never was good to begin with


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> I can't help it. My sleep has been horrible since gw announced support
> Well, it never was good to begin with


Rest brother. The time for the train's final spurt has yet to come.


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 30, 2014)

....Guys.......you *HAVE* to see this!
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/page-570#post-5236616


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 30, 2014)

o_o .. I.. Don't even know what to reply.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh well. _Should_ be out. _Should._

I don't like that at all lol. Should is what, until day 4? Lol.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Also phantom, we remembered you. our bruh sammet asked if you were unbanned late last night 
Also it's release in Jan 1 I'm telling you guyz.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

Remember, I have a source


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 30, 2014)

rest!!


----------



## ryanjf97 (Dec 30, 2014)

hello Phantom_User!


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

ryanjf97 said:


> hello Phantom_User!


Come on, you're going to try to just talk over me?


----------



## ryanjf97 (Dec 30, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Come on, you're going to try to just talk over me?


 
you hadn't posted for hours, I'm sorry 2Hack, I thought you fell asleep


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 30, 2014)

ryanjf97 said:


> you hadn't posted for hours, I'm sorry 2Hack, I thought you fell asleep


I'm the life of the other thread mate  
I'm tired as hell though, haven't slept consistently in weeks :/ and I don't expect to sleep on the day of GW's release either.

Last night though, me and vins had quite the party here


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 31, 2014)

HALLO THERE


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 31, 2014)

Buying a picture of the New Nintendo 3DS LL from Japan!!!
Who wants it?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> Buying a picture of the New Nintendo 3DS LL from Japan!!!
> Who wants it?


 
i'll sell you the photo if you let me tap that ass in your avatar


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 31, 2014)

Thomas12345 said:


> i'll sell you the photo if you let me tap that ass in your avatar


I think it's a guy's. But if that's what your into, I've got no problemo :/


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 31, 2014)

y'all madgay


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 31, 2014)

Why are these guys crashing the hype train  where did you all come from?

We just wanna hype on our own!!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 31, 2014)

2Hack said:


> I think it's a guy's. But if that's what your into, I've got no problemo :/


 
It's actually a girl. I just cropped it to my favorite part.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 31, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> It's actually a girl. I just cropped it to my favorite part.


Ehh, I'm no expert.  better safe than sorry.
Now can we hype in peace?


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 31, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Ehh, I'm no expert.  better safe than sorry.
> Now can we hype in peace?


 
Sure


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 31, 2014)

2Hack sama! We've done shit posting in the chat yesterday!
The Hype train has also been upgraded to a Shinkansen!
We're awaiting orders, sir!


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 31, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> 2Hack sama! We've done shit posting in the chat yesterday!
> The Hype train has also been upgraded to a Shinkansen!
> We're awaiting orders, sir!


I was in irc and it was so boring. Or were you guy in chatingo? 

We need vins to come Jumpstart everything again


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 31, 2014)

Is Thirty3Three banned from the main thread or something? I know he at least checks up on the thread, i see his likes, but I don't recall him posting O.o


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 31, 2014)

2Hack said:


> I was in irc and it was so boring. Or were you guy in chatingo?
> 
> We need vins to come Jumpstart everything again


I was the dick. Literally.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Dec 31, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Is Thirty3Three banned from the main thread or something? I know he at least checks up on the thread, i see his likes, but I don't recall him posting O.o


 


Remember when Bortz said mot to do certain things, and he listed them? Yeah. I thought it'd be hilarious to do everything on that list in one post, in a joking manner. Needless to say, he wasn't amused ;D

Bortz is a good guy though haha


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 31, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> I was the dick. Literally.


I'm never in chatingo. I don't really like change. Meh. And after hearing about the fake 2hack there, I just lost taste in it


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 31, 2014)

Thirty3Three said:


> Remember when Bortz said mot to do certain things, and he listed them? Yeah. I thought it'd be hilarious to do everything on that list in one post, in a joking manner. Needless to say, he wasn't amused ;D
> 
> Bortz is a good guy though haha


Aww, must've missed that before it was deleted  yeah, Xenophy deleted free'd me after his heroic rant + spam attack on bortz. Was such a legendary thing to witness


----------



## Thirty3Three (Dec 31, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Aww, must've missed that before it was deleted  yeah, Xenophy deleted free'd me after his heroic rant + spam attack on bortz. Was such a legendary thing to witness


 
LOOL! That's hilarious! Yeah, I'm keeping a relatively close eye on the thread, though. Thanks for checking up ;D


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 31, 2014)

2Hack said:


> I was in irc and it was so boring. Or were you guy in chatingo?
> 
> We need vins to come Jumpstart everything again





Madao64 said:


> I was the dick. Literally.


 


what is this irc? and how do you literally become a dick?


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 31, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> what is this irc? and how do you literally become a dick?


Takes years of training, or a month of intensive hyping to achieve. 

Irc is in the 'Gateway 3ds working on New 3ds' first page thread. The one with over 11000 posts


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> what is this irc? and how do you literally become a dick?


My user in that chat was pen15 something something.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 31, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Takes years of training, or a month of intensive hyping to achieve.
> 
> Irc is in the 'Gateway 3ds working on New 3ds' first page thread. The one with over 11000 posts


 
You are a kind sir. Thank you for explaining.


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 31, 2014)

Thirty3Three said:


> LOOL! That's hilarious! Yeah, I'm keeping a relatively close eye on the thread, though. Thanks for checking up ;D


 Yeah I don't easily forget the original hypers  even Puppy_Washer came back here. A lot of us got banned all together, so I was essentially stuck here with Thomas while everyone had no idea of this thread, or was busy having fun in the main thread. 

I am free now, and even Xenophy was pardoned  not sure about the rest lol.


----------



## Phantom_User (Dec 31, 2014)

i love u all, no gay


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 31, 2014)

2Hack said:


> Yeah I don't easily forget the original hypers  even Puppy_Washer came back here. A lot of us got banned all together, so I was essentially stuck here with *censored* while everyone had no idea of this thread, or was busy having fun in the main thread.
> 
> I am free now, and even Xenophy was pardoned  not sure about the rest lol.


I'm just here. And do we all agree that we have not a really good opinion of the name I blanked out?


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 31, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> I'm just here. And do we all agree that we have not a really good opinion of the name I blanked out?


 
we or you?


----------



## Madao64 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> we or you?


Perhaps me, perhaps we, or maybe it is you? This is an answer that I know not. It is for you to decide.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 31, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> Perhaps me, perhaps we, or maybe it is you? This is an answer that I know not. It is for you to decide.


 
http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/games/adventuretime/adventure-time-battle-party/


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 31, 2014)

Madao64 said:


> I'm just here. And do we all agree that we have not a really good opinion of the name I blanked out?


We LOVE him. We are all ready to share pics of our GW's with him to help him cope with not having one! 

But he no love me.  I am a jerk :'(


----------



## Thomas12345 (Dec 31, 2014)

even if he has a GW card it's useless cuz GW blatantly refuses to release their update which we all know is already complete


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah, he really sucks doesn't he.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Dec 31, 2014)

hey guys!


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 31, 2014)

Wassup mate


----------



## ryanjf97 (Dec 31, 2014)

not too much, yourself?


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 31, 2014)

Chilling at home. It's cold as hell outside, and we don't even have the snow - end of the bargain


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 1, 2015)

just found the theme and playcoin homebrew for Ninjhax! I know what I'm doing today!


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> just found the theme and playcoin homebrew for Ninjhax! I know what I'm doing today!


 
wait what? I'm gonna set out to find it, but a link would be awesome


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> wait what? I'm gonna set out to find it, but a link would be awesome


 
here is the main thread, and here is where some users have posted their own themes!

and here is the link for the playcoins!


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> here is the main thread, and here is where some users have posted their own themes!
> 
> and here is the link for the playcoins!


Sweet man! Gonna try those out now.

Good way to help the wait


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Sweet man! Gonna try those out now.
> 
> Good way to help the wait


 
so very keen to try them out! But I'm so worried about my console downloading the update that I don't want to connect to wifi yet  so manually popping out my SD card will have to do. Even harder on a N3DS ugh


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> so very keen to try them out! But I'm so worried about my console downloading the update that I don't want to connect to wifi yet  so manually popping out my SD card will have to do. Even harder on a N3DS ugh


Ouch, it's like nintendo did that on purpose. One of the things I don't like about the N3DS. The other would be the non physical wifi switch.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 1, 2015)

this'll tide me over nicely. 



Spoiler


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 1, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> this'll tide me over nicely.


That's nice. e shop theme?


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 1, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> That's nice. e shop theme?


 
nope, custom theme from a GBAtemp user! Check out the links above


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 1, 2015)

2Hack had any luck?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> this'll tide me over nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Cool! I think I might work on making my own one if I can. will look into it later.




ryanjf97 said:


> 2Hack had any luck?


I tried out the play coin setter and lost all my unfinished puzzles :S I did get all the coins though. Awesome


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Cool! I think I might work on making my own one if I can. will look into it later.
> 
> 
> I tried out the play coin setter and lost all my unfinished puzzles :S I did get all the coins though. Awesome


 
lemme know how it goes. I should make a Gateway hype train theme, hmm......

that sucks D:


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 1, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> lemme know how it goes. I should make a Gateway hype train theme, hmm......
> 
> that sucks D:


Use this pic.


Spoiler



http://i.imgur.com/QZqPY9E.png[/spoiler]
Not the email, the pic. The original I dun remember who has it.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Use this pic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


.

Haha that's so sloppy though. I'm sure I could dig the one out from this thread. The one with me and Puppy_Washer fighting atop a train


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

Spoiler










 
there it is


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too small man. Is there a largr version?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> too small man. Is there a largr version?


 
hey, I literally just copy/pasted gamesquest1 post. 
Don't blame me for lack of resolution


----------



## Flame (Jan 1, 2015)

fuck the haters.... GATEWAY FTW!!!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 1, 2015)

#BANTHOMAS12345


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> #BANTHOMAS12345


You forgot about the lovable cuddlebear known as PaGaN.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> You forgot about the lovable cuddlebear known as PaGaN.


Pretty sure he's already banned. also his second account.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Pretty sure he's already banned. also his second account.


Does that mean that the other guy, Dick Gateway, is also gone?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Does that mean that the other guy, Dick Gateway, is also gone?


Hahaha Hope so. Haven't seen him in a while.
PagaN always struck me as french. Idk why, probably the biker in his avatar. Either way, he was like thomas12345's older, non-english-speaking, brother.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

Puppy_Washer you're still banned right? Need some Xenophy to revive you?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Puppy_Washer you're still banned right? Need some Xenophy to revive you?


Yeah I'm still banned. </3 I wish my banned state could be swapped with Thomas12345.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Yeah I'm still banned. </3 I wish my banned state could be swapped with Thomas12345.


You'd still be banned then lol. He just 'likes' things. I even caught him liking one of my posts just now, then retracted it once I acknowledged it


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 1, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You'd still be banned then lol. He just 'likes' things. I even caught him liking one of my posts just now, then retracted it once I acknowledged it


Ah, whoops. In that case, I would like to be unbanned, yes. 
I like that he's been reduced to liking posts. xD Poor Thomas12345, he had a good run I suppose. Sadly he's still causing trouble in other threads.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Ah, whoops. In that case, I would like to be unbanned, yes.
> I like that he's been reduced to liking posts. xD Poor Thomas12345, he had a good run I suppose. Sadly he's still causing trouble in other threads.


 
The thread is _much_ cleaner now that hes gone  I've seen him elsewhere. More pathetic I suppose. I mean, his profile is Sky3DS. You'd think he'd rather play on his 3DS than spend time trolling the forums.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 1, 2015)

lel guys, look  at this post, specifically who's liking it:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/when-is...ng-to-be-realesed.375768/page-37#post-5240132


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

You guys just hate me cuz GW is making you wait forever. Grow up and deal with it guys.

And everything I've stated (ex. GW taking forever with their update), some one else has also said before, but you guys don't gang up and harass them.

Also this forum is just one big popularity contest. Ppl who are popular somehow get permission to break the rules. I won't list any names, but you all know who i'm talking about


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 1, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> You guys just hate me cuz GW is making you wait forever. Grow up and deal with it guys.
> 
> And everything I've stated (ex. GW taking forever with their update), some one else has also said before, but you guys don't gang up and harass them.
> 
> Also this forum is just one big popularity contest. Ppl who are popular somehow get permission to break the rules. I won't list any names, but you all know who i'm talking about


Me as darmani11 

#FREEPUPPY_WASHER


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Me as darmani11
> 
> #FREEPUPPY_WASHER


Gonna add #freePuppyWasher to my sig


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> You guys just hate me cuz GW is making you wait forever. Grow up and deal with it guys.
> 
> And everything I've stated (ex. GW taking forever with their update), some one else has also said before, but you guys don't gang up and harass them.
> 
> Also this forum is just one big popularity contest. Ppl who are popular somehow get permission to break the rules. I won't list any names, but you all know who i'm talking about


List names pls. 

Also, you just come around as a right cunt. Sorry, but that's all thanks to your super anti-gateway bs it's childish really.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 1, 2015)

.....Should I be crying that Thomas liked my post? Crying tears of sorrow?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> .....Should I be crying that Thomas liked my post? Crying tears of sorrow?


He liked mine, and when I noticed, and edited that he liked it, he unliked it loooool

It means you made a mistake with your post


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

Lol, Xx3DSHACKERxX changed his profile to something that isn't copying me


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

Crap, raulpica locked the other gatewait threads, and because i cannot post in the 600+ page one, i cannot warn ppl about the dangers of GW anymore.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 1, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Crap, raulpica locked the other gatewait threads, and because i cannot post in the 600+ page one, i cannot warn ppl about the dangers of GW anymore.


Enjoy your sky3ds. Nobody cares about your warns 


Man I was out partying yesterday. No memories about my last post


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Enjoy your sky3ds. Nobody cares about your warns
> 
> 
> Man I was out partying yesterday. No memories about my last post


 
lol i am enjoying my sky3ds. And the fact that I can play roms on my N3DS while u guys can't play a single game with your GW card makes it even more enjoyable


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 1, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> lol i am enjoying my sky3ds. And the fact that I can play roms on my N3DS while u guys can't play a single game with your GW card makes it even more enjoyable


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 1, 2015)

Whats the matter Thomas12345 cat got "your Sky3DS with your N3DS"?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 1, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> lol i am enjoying my sky3ds. And the fact that I can play roms on my N3DS while u guys can't play a single game with your GW card makes it even more enjoyable


I actually bought my games


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

Now 2Hack is spreading lies in the GW thread, saying it'll be released in 48 hours. No proof, no confirmation, just pure speculation and trolling. Does he get banned or posts deleted? No. Yet when i do it, i get banned. Real nice work mods, real nice work.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 1, 2015)

Everyone in their right mind sees he's joking. You've got banned because your a lying troll.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 1, 2015)

Hehehe


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm actually really thinking this is it though. If it doesn't release by Monday Est, than I'll put whatever Thomas12345 wants in my sig until the release


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'm actually really thinking this is it though. If it doesn't release by Monday Est, than I'll put whatever Thomas12345 wants in my sig until the release


 
LOL OK and to be fair, if GW does release before Monday EST, you can control my sig for a month

But we all know GW isn't gonna release anything for at least several YEARS


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> LOL OK and to be fair, if GW does release before Monday EST, you can control my sig for a month
> 
> But we all know GW isn't gonna release anything for at least several YEARS


Let's do it. screen shot if you want, I won't change a word of my comment  I'm sure you'd love to see the GW release as well


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

viral777 here is yo tag homie m9 brah


----------



## mmn (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## viral777 (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> viral777 here is yo tag homie m9 brah


 
thanks m8, glad to be on the hype train. again.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 2, 2015)

Halp me! Tommy is lieking all mai posts! I'm scared!


----------



## viral777 (Jan 2, 2015)

thomas is so funny. sometimes he's pant on head retarded, and other times he's not.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Halp me! Tommy is lieking all mai posts! I'm scared!


Ask that the GW gods cleanse you from the influence of sky3DS and release you of your misery!


viral777 said:


> thanks m8, glad to be on the hype train. again.


No laws here! We can live the hype life in public again


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

is there a 3DS SD card explorer? One that's already compiled?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> is there a 3DS SD card explorer? One that's already compiled?


I remember early on in the homebrew development thread there were some talking of it, but I'm not sure if it was ever made. I read that it's a simple thing to do, so I'd assume it's done by now. 

Cyan also said he was listing all the completed homebrew in the homebrew suggestions thread. I'll dig it up later maybe it's listed there.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I remember early on in the homebrew development thread there were some talking of it, but I'm not sure if it was ever made. I read that it's a simple thing to do, so I'd assume it's done by now.
> 
> Cyan also said he was listing all the completed homebrew in the homebrew suggestions thread. I'll dig it up later maybe it's listed there.


 

found the link, it's here, but there isn't a page for the 3DS File Explorer. I'll ask the author of it, but I don't have very high hopes


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> found the link, it's here, but there isn't a page for the 3DS File Explorer. I'll ask the author of it, but I don't have very high hopes


Yeah, I literally just found it lol. Even if it's not compiled it should be too much of a problem. If you manage to get it, please share


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

viral777 said:


> thomas is so funny. sometimes he's pant on head retarded, and other times he's not.


 
WTF u calling me retarded for? I am superior intelligent than u


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yeah, I literally just found it lol. Even if it's not compiled it should be too much of a problem. If you manage to get it, please share


 
will do!


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

hey anyone played talos principle? it's a game my crappy PC can handle and also pirate-able


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

I just got a legit copy of terreria. Will probably check it out tomorrow. Hoping my pc runs it fine, I'm still cut down to 2 gb ram


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I just got a legit copy of terreria. Will probably check it out tomorrow. Hoping my pc runs it fine, I'm still cut down to 2 gb ram


 
add me on steam, dude!

also: found an un-compiled SD browser. Can one of you fine gents help me out with actually using it? https://github.com/Lectem/SDBrowser


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> add me on steam, dude!
> 
> also: found an un-compiled SD browser. Can one of you fine gents help me out with actually using it? https://github.com/Lectem/SDBrowser


I'm actually on mobile right now, I'll figure out the compiling and add you once I get to my pc. Internet is so shite right now  

http://steamcommunity.com/id/darmani11 here's my steam ID if you wanna add me up first...


----------



## viral777 (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'm actually on mobile right now, I'll figure out the compiling and add you once I get to my pc. Internet is so shite right now
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/darmani11 here's my steam ID if you wanna add me up first...


 
yeoo add me too.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

seems extremely tedious to do. Post by Cyan explaining how to do it is here.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> seems extremely tedious to do. Post by Cyan explaining how to do it is here


I've got the first two steps on my pc already  I'll get to it later if no one else does before me


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I've got the first two steps on my pc already  I'll get to it later if no one else does before me


 
I'm just doing it anyway


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> I'm just doing it anyway


Props for the links  either way it's gonna help out. I'm gonna want to compile some apps later most likely.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Props for the links  either way it's gonna help out. I'm gonna want to compile some apps later most likely.


 
what apps did you want? I may as well do it and just chuck them up on mega! We probably want the same apps anyway


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 2, 2015)

#2HACKISAGOD


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> what apps did you want? I may as well do it and just chuck them up on mega! We probably want the same apps anyway


Not sure tbh. Haven't looked into hb yet. I've still just got the starter pack, but any emulators would be blessed  Don't think there is a video player eh?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> #2HACKISAGOD


Oh, and if anyone missed it, Vins is the beautiful man in my avatar


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> #2HACKISAGOD


I should make a spoiler filled with all these hash tags  I should also remember to add the puppy washer one. Ryanjf97 ' s got a spot on it too now


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

the files aren't even showing up in the homebrew launcher, ugh


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> the files aren't even showing up in the homebrew launcher, ugh


 
try using the .Smdh file from a different app. it will share the same logo, but should have a different title. Also make sure folder file name is the same as the .3dsx file name.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> try using the .Smdh file from a different app. it will share the same logo, but should have a different title. Also make sure folder file name is the same as the .3dsx file name.



the folder name must've been the thing that screwed it up, I just took it out of the folder


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> the folder name must've been the thing that screwed it up, I just took it out of the folder


 
The prediction countdown in your sig is really putting pressure on me


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> The prediction countdown in your sig is really putting pressure on me


you've got this


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

Going to try and make the GW hype theme tomorrow.

ryanjf97 any luck with the compiling? 

I'm off to bed. If I'm lucky, I'll get a healthy amount, but gw is almost upon us, and I'd hate to miss it :S 
I've been running on 5 hours of sleep a day for the past week, not just because of gw obviously lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Going to try and make the GW hype theme tomorrow.
> 
> ryanjf97 any luck with the compiling?
> 
> ...


 
Cool! installable with ninjhax homebrew  use gamesquest1 image


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Cool! installable with ninjhax homebrew  use gamesquest1 image


that is our aim, but we cannot confirm anything.(tm) 

mailto: [email protected]


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> that is our aim, but we cannot confirm anything.(tm)
> 
> mailto: [email protected]


 
#AndAsAlwaysEnjoy!


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> #AndAsAlwaysEnjoy!


I'll add that one tomorrow to my hash tag collection 
But they never say it anymore


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'll add that one tomorrow to my hash tag collection
> But they never say it anymore


 
they will later today  #MarkMyWords (c)Phantom_User


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Going to try and make the GW hype theme tomorrow.
> 
> ryanjf97 any luck with the compiling?
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, managed to get the SDExplorer compiled, but it's so barebones that I didn't bother uploading it. Literally just shows what is on the SD card, can't interact with anything at all


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> Yeah, managed to get the SDExplorer compiled, but it's so barebones that I didn't bother uploading it. Literally just shows what is on the SD card, can't interact with anything at all


Aww, disapointing. Guess it's a start, lol. 
I think an update by smea to allow larger applications would really open the door to it being applied alongside a media player. That would be awesome, but I guess gw having no limits is gonna be better.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

are u guys making custom themes? how do i make & install custom themes with GW? All the guides i've read so far use ninjahax but my emunand is at 9.4, so ninjahax won't work for me


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> are u guys making custom themes? how do i make & install custom themes with GW? All the guides i've read so far use ninjahax but my emunand is at 9.4, so ninjahax won't work for me


Your sys NAND lol. Sky don't get it, but I know you're a troll who actually has a gw and waiting on the release so I'll leave it at that. Dig it out yourself, maybe someone else will help you out.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Your sys NAND lol. Sky don't get it, but I know you're a troll who actually has a gw and waiting on the release so I'll leave it at that. Dig it out yourself, maybe someone else will help you out.


 
PagaN will


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

it hurts me every time that I see Ninjhax spelt incorrectly


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> it hurts me every time that I see Ninjhax spelt incorrectly


9jahaxxx  better? This even hurts me lol.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> 9jahaxxx  better? This even hurts me lol.


 
2Hack please


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Your sys NAND lol. Sky don't get it, but I know you're a troll who actually has a gw and waiting on the release so I'll leave it at that. Dig it out yourself, maybe someone else will help you out.


 
dude ur ASSumptions are hilarious!!! if you think i only have one 3ds and one GW card and nothing else, you're very mistaken


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 2, 2015)

forgot to post this before


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 13578
> 
> forgot to post this before


.....forbidden number.

Go and wish for the update to be released.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

and now the GW thread is talking about learning languages and japanese, which is totally off topic. Do the mods do anything? nope. Why? Cuz they don't ban anyone except me  talk about being unfair


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 2, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> and now the GW thread is talking about learning languages and japanese, which is totally off topic. Do the mods do anything? nope. Why? Cuz they don't ban anyone except me  talk about being unfair


 
Aww poor Tommy 

Clean up usually happens, offtopic might deleted


----------



## Sonicx64 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sup, sup.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yo. Welcome to the break corner, where we prep the train for full ignition.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

Page 682 on the main thread, apparently Gateway is releasing this Sunday. nice


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 2, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> Page 682 on the main thread, apparently Gateway is releasing this Sunday. nice


ORYAAA!!!!!

Phantom_User, 2Hack, WE BE GOIN' FULL SPEED AHEAD BOYS!!!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 2, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> dude ur ASSumptions are hilarious!!! if you think i only have one 3ds and one GW card and nothing else, you're very mistaken


What a troll. It's a shame you can't be banned from here as well.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 2, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> What a troll. It's a shame you can't be banned from here as well.


Who are you talking to?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 2, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Who are you talking to?


Thomas ofc, who else


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 2, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Thomas ofc, who else


Where? I don't see him.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Where? I don't see him.


He said I ASSume to much a but earlier in the thread. That's all I can see. -__-


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> He said I ASSume to much a but earlier in the thread. That's all I can see. -__-


?
I don't see him.
Oh! What's this thingie under the latest post that says "Show Ignored Content"?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> ?
> I don't see him.
> Oh! What's this thingie under the latest post that says "Show Ignored Content"?


Oh come on, ignoring Thomas kills a bit of the fun. I'm not doing it. Also we have a bet, and It looks like I am in the seat to win it


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 2, 2015)

I assume we're talking about:






Choo Choo!


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

That stupid prediction counter is killing me. It should have 25 hours right now > : ( 
It's really getting on my nerves.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

Also that theme creator isn't working  every time I try to lead a theme to edit, I get an error, and I have to close it. No idea as to why. Maybe someone else here can give it a shot.


----------



## mmn (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hack, I made a theme yesterday (link in my signature).
You have to make sure that both the tool and the things you try to open in it are in directories without spaces or special characters. That should prevent crashes, at least.

Another thing, I couldn't edit icon backgrounds and still have the theme load on the 3ds. Maybe you'll have better luck.

Also, I included gimp source files for all of the stuff I edited. Feel free to use them however you like.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 2, 2015)

mmn said:


> 2Hack, I made a theme yesterday (link in my signature).
> You have to make sure that both the tool and the things you try to open in it are in directories without spaces or special characters. That should prevent crashes, at least.
> 
> Another thing, I couldn't edit icon backgrounds and still have the theme load on the 3ds. Maybe you'll have better luck.
> ...


I'll give it a shot later. I'm on mobile now. But I had the folder unpacked on the desktop, with no spaces in folder names anywhere. 
I'll check out your links as well. Thanks for the tips


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

can you guys please show me how to use custom themes with GW?

Also how many hours do u have left 2hack? ur gonna lose the bet for sure


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess Tommy blocked me, could someone tell him that we want pictures of this alleged N3DS with Sky and GW? Im eager to see those pictures


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

// guitarheroknight said:


> I guess Tommy blocked me, could someone tell him that we want pictures of this alleged N3DS with Sky and GW? Im eager to see those pictures


 
hopefully doing this will allow him to see it


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> hopefully doing this will allow him to see it


 
oh ok thanks. 1 day left until i win then


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> oh ok thanks. 1 day left until i win then


 
no, I was trying to quote guitarhero, he said "I guess Tommy blocked me, could someone tell him that we want pictures of this alleged N3DS with Sky and GW? Im eager to see those pictures"


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

oh yes i blocked him, he's a troll like me


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tommy said:
			
		

> oh yes i blocked him, he's a troll like me


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 2, 2015)

Well at least we know one of us is a troll.  I guess no N3DS, Sky and GW from poor old honest Thomas


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm gonna make a new account if and when the update comes out. I will not be harassed like this


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 3, 2015)

*HAHAHAHAHAHA,* youll still get banned. Once a troll, always a troll.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 3, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> hahaha youll still get banned. Once a troll, always a troll.



You love taking bait don't you?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You love taking bait don't you?


I just cant stand his attitude so I have to say something, but Its a shame to ignore him when hes so much fun .


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 3, 2015)

don't get me wrong, I don't want to ignore either. I've just accepted him as the sour apple of the community  Every forum that gets big enough has one. 

Consider him one of the autistic bunch


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 3, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> can you guys please show me how to use custom themes with GW?
> 
> Also how many hours do u have left 2hack? ur gonna lose the bet for sure


 




2Hack said:


> I'm actually really thinking this is it though. If it doesn't release by Monday Est, than I'll put whatever Thomas12345 wants in my sig until the release


I said until Monday. hold your horses


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> don't get me wrong, I don't want to ignore either. I've just accepted him as the sour apple of the community  Every forum that gets big enough has one.
> 
> Consider him one of the autistic bunch


 
i still don't get what exactly i said that ticks u ppl off so much and why u continue calling me out. If you're angry cuz i'm supporting sky3ds, then maybe u guys should  recommend to the mods to rename the flashcart forum section to "3DS - Gateway & Custom Firmwares" or have separate subforums for different flashcarts like the nintendo ds section


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 3, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> i still don't get what exactly i said that ticks u ppl off so much and why u continue calling me out. If you're angry cuz i'm supporting sky3ds, then maybe u guys should recommend to the mods to rename the flashcart forum section to "3DS - Gateway & Custom Firmwares" or have separate subforums for different flashcarts like the nintendo ds section


 
I said I don't mind you lol. guitarheroknight does. Just tryna keep da peace


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I said until Monday. hold your horses


 
Oh ok i was going by that countdown thing in the other guy's sig. But monday won't make a difference, GW has postponed their "should be released by" date many times, it's possible they'll extend it again


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 3, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Oh ok i was going by that countdown thing in the other guy's sig. But monday won't make a difference, GW has postponed their "should be released by" date many times, it's possible they'll extend it again


 
I'm pretty confident myself. I've got me a source to back me up


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

yes i saw ur email with the pic. nice artwork btw


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm going to play some games on Steam, someone tag me if anything happens!

I'm going to repost this in the main thread, too. I didn't even realise where I was, _siiiiigh_


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

if GW releases the update on Sunday night, most ppl will only have a few hours to play before they have to go back to school/work


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> if GW releases the update on Sunday night, most ppl will only have a few hours to play before they have to go back to school/work


Australians don't go back to school until February 

Uni students don't go back until March!


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> Australians don't go back to school until February
> 
> Uni students don't go back until March!


 
how many months of the year are u guys in school? Does it have to do with how the seasons are reversed in lower hemisphere


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> how many months of the year are u guys in school? Does it have to do with how the seasons are reversed in lower hemisphere


it's weird, I've never understood it, to be honest. we're in school from February to November, with small 2 week breaks every 2 1/2 months or so.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> it's weird, I've never understood it, to be honest. we're in school from February to November, with small 2 week breaks every 2 1/2 months or so.


 
oh that's not too different from us, although i sure would like 2 week break every 2.5 months


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 3, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> it's weird, I've never understood it, to be honest. we're in school from February to November, with small 2 week breaks every 2 1/2 months or so.


I started this school year in september, finished by nov 30, last exam was on the 9th, break until Jan 12th, then we're in until april. From April 14th to september, we're on brake, unless we opt in to do a summer semester  

I did summer classes last year, and the last two in high school, but I have decided never to do them again  I get exhausted from school easily, and summer kills me. Just going to work for the summer break, maybe steal me a trip to London England next year, watch some chelsea live  

I'm taking uni life really slowly unfortunately   so school occupies my just enough, and I can get some games in or some python which I intend to get better and better at.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I started this school year in september, finished by nov 30, last exam was on the 9th, break until Jan 12th, then we're in until april. From April 14th to september, we're on brake, unless we opt in to do a summer semester
> 
> I did summer classes last year, and the last two in high school, but I have decided never to do them again  I get exhausted from school easily, and summer kills me. Just going to work for the summer break, maybe steal me a trip to London England next year, watch some chelsea live
> 
> I'm taking uni life really slowly unfortunately   so school occupies my just enough, and I can get some games in or some python which I intend to get better and better at.


it was really nice learning about you, 2Hack! there's a man behind the username, finally 

I do Distance Ed, so none of our school terms really apply to me  I just stay at home and do all my work online. pretty sweet


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 3, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> yes i saw ur email with the pic. nice artwork btw


All gamesquest1 's work  really good job and some good inside jokes. I think it's my favorite one of them all


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

i still like the pirate ship one better, that was before i was mistakenly banned by the mods


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 3, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> it was really nice learning about you, 2Hack! there's a man behind the username, finally
> 
> I do Distance Ed, so none of our school terms really apply to me  I just stay at home and do all my work online. pretty sweet


Haha, some users know more about me than others. It's all about how much I'm willing to put public vs pm  

 I prefer the up and about life. Not a big fan of chilling at home too much or big breaks. I get the vibe I'm slacking off when I'm on break, even if I need it  One way to define it is that I'd rather work, than be retired, even if money was not an issue. 

I'm the odd one of the bunch though, what you've got in terms of working all online is hard to come by and I can imagine it's a sweet workload.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 3, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> i still like the pirate ship one better, that was before i was mistakenly banned by the mods


I can tell you're still watching the thread though. I had my fair time in prison  why not ask the mods for a pardon?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 3, 2015)

mmn said:


> 2Hack, I made a theme yesterday (link in my signature).
> You have to make sure that both the tool and the things you try to open in it are in directories without spaces or special characters. That should prevent crashes, at least.
> 
> Another thing, I couldn't edit icon backgrounds and still have the theme load on the 3ds. Maybe you'll have better luck.
> ...


Didn't work  I'll have a dig at it on another computer which is on windows 8, but not looking to good so far. Maybe I'll try moving the file to a different place.


----------



## mmn (Jan 3, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Didn't work  I'll have a dig at it on another computer which is on windows 8, but not looking to good so far. Maybe I'll try moving the file to a different place.


 
Hm, are you getting an actual error message or does the program just crash?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 3, 2015)

mmn said:


> Hm, are you getting an actual error message or does the program just crash?


It gives me an error message that goes away too fast for me to read. One time it said: "cannot load boot_LZ.BIN" or something along those lines. 

I just unpacked the .rar onto my desktop, so Idk what's up. I'll maybe try redownloading the program tomorrow :s
I've tried 2 different boot_lz.bin files so far, both don't work


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 3, 2015)

I downloaded 999 to get prepared to finally play Virtue's Last Reward!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 3, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> I downloaded 999 to get prepared to finally play Virtue's Last Reward!


 
999 is an awesome piece of game! You might love it very quickly 

...but the true ending almost made me cry, really 

I won't tell you, find by yourself


----------



## mmn (Jan 3, 2015)

Agreed, 999 is fantastic.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 999 is an awesome piece of game! You might love it very quickly
> 
> ...but the true ending almost made me cry, really
> 
> I won't tell you, find by yourself


I've already finished it! but it was a few years ago now, so I decided I needed a refresher!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 3, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> I've already finished it! but it was a few years ago now, so I decided I needed a refresher!


 
The D deck elevator scene is... suggestive  
"I... might get wet" said June.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes 999 and virtue's last reward are both very good games. The only thing i hate about them is that there's no sequel

EIDT: The sequel will be released when gateway's update is released hahahah

I'm playing Zelda Spririt tracks while waiting. I haven't play any of the 3DS zelda games, i'm saving it for my N3DS!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 3, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yes 999 and virtue's last reward are both very good games. The only thing i hate about them is that there's no sequel
> 
> I'm playing Zelda Spririt tracks while waiting. I haven't play any of the 3DS zelda games, i'm saving it for my N3DS!
> 
> EIDT: The sequel will be released when gateway's update is released hahahah


 
The sequel will be released when enough copies sold. Sadly, if gateway releases, there won't be a sequel, everyone will pirate it 
I'm still going to geniudly buy it.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow the gaitwait thread is almost at 1 million views


----------



## mmn (Jan 3, 2015)

is mindfeels you, Thomas12345?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 4, 2015)

Fake gbatemp accounts out to ban me. LOL


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 4, 2015)

Told ya guise were getting it almost naaao


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 4, 2015)

You speak to yourself 2hack? Is the fake clones getting you crazy?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You speak to yourself 2hack? Is the fake clones getting you crazy?


 
You don't know man. today was a roller coaster. first your weird sig, then Phantom and his ramblings, then the 5 different 2hacks on irc, then 4 VinsCool's and 3 Xenophy's on irc, then a guide before the exploit was released, and people talking about how they want to torture me.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You don't know man. today was a roller coaster. first your weird sig, then Phantom and his ramblings, then the 5 different 2hacks on irc, then 4 VinsCool's and 3 Xenophy's on irc, then a guide before the exploit was released, and people talking about how they want to torture me.


 
DON'T MENTION FAKERS! XENOPHY AND I DID AND THERE WERE FAKE XENOPHY'S AND FAKE VINSCOOL'S APPAIRING, EVEN CLONES OF CLONES :o
ONE MENTION OF THEM AFTER CALMING DOWN AND MORE WERE POPPING UP! IRC WAS ON COCAINE! P1NGPONG HIMSELF SAID THAT!


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

LOL no Emunand. Before, everytime I mention this in even the slightest way, I get flamed and harassed.

thank god i have a 4.5 3DS,  so i guess i can test everything out on that before installing it to my N3DS


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 4, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> LOL no Emunand. Before, everytime I mention this in even the slightest way, I get flamed and harassed.
> 
> thank god i have a 4.5 3DS, so i guess i can test everything out on that before installing it to my N3DS


 
I'm only installing .cia files of games that I already own, so I'm just going to dump them via GW and convert, and install. Not too big of a deal.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I'm only installing .cia files of games that I already own, so I'm just going to dump them via GW and convert, and install. Not too big of a deal.


 
Let me know how it goes


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yes 999 and virtue's last reward are both very good games. The only thing i hate about them is that there's no sequel
> 
> EIDT: The sequel will be released when gateway's update is released hahahah
> 
> I'm playing Zelda Spririt tracks while waiting. I haven't play any of the 3DS zelda games, i'm saving it for my N3DS!


I'm excited for the sequel to come this week


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 4, 2015)

Getting the feel that Gateway are absolutely nowhere near finished. First it was Christmas, then New Years, then end of the week, now it's another couple of days.
Not even a single apology. No fucks given.


----------



## mmn (Jan 4, 2015)

I just ordered a New 3DS LL.
Here's to hoping for sweet release when I wake up in 10 hours.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 4, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Getting the feel that Gateway are absolutely nowhere near finished. First it was Christmas, then New Years, then end of the week, now it's another couple of days.
> Not even a single apology. No fucks given.


Chill, we al know they were waiting for me to be awake.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

Everyone is saying that no Emunand is not a big deal. You can still play games online as long as you have patch.

1) As people have mentioned, installing cia to sysnand is risky.

2) To do anything online, you have to turn on your wifi. Turning on wifi in sysnand is the first step to downloading system firmware update and saying goodbye to your GW.

3) Without Emunand, you cannot play games released in the future that require 9.3+. For example, if Majora's Mask or Pokemon Gen 7 needs FW 9.3, have fun trying to play it.

If this update doesn't have Emunand and Emunand isn't coming in the foreseeable future, I'm gonna sell off my N3DS.

Also 2Hack, does our bet end at the start of monday (ie monday AM) or end of monday?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 4, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Everyone is saying that no Emunand is not a big deal. You can still play games online as long as you have patch.
> snip
> 
> Also 2Hack, does our bet end at the start of monday (ie monday AM) or end of monday?


 
1) I have been istalling WADs to my Wii for awhile now. I don't really fear it. Just got to get a legit source to feed you them GAEmZ y'know. I'm using legit ripped games to install via .cia so I don't even need to worry lol.

2 I connected WiFi today to ad a friend, and play some MK7 online. It was all good, and no update prompt.

3) Just because emuNAND is not confirmed, doesn't mean it won't come in the future. Also, this issue was addressed a long time ago. fw spoofing will make nintendo think you're on 9.4 or w/e is the latest and greatest fw out there. So you don't need to update anyways.

4) I'll advise you to hold onto your N3DS 

End of Monday EST. I've got the same bet with Nollong in the hype thread, except he gets my first born child if he wins


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 4, 2015)

What N3DS?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

LOL yes, i'm sure firmware spoofing will allow games using FW features in 9.3+ to run without problems.

i was under the impression it was beginning of monday, but whatever, the way things are going it won't matter


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

2Hack said:


> 2 I connected WiFi today to ad a friend, and play some MK7 online. It was all good, and no update prompt.


 
And how long do you think this "leaving WiFi on, no problems!" thing will last? If it wasn't an issue, do you mind explaining why there are so many threads ppl complaining about updates? Oh I know, they're all just retarded sky3ds users, that must be it


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 4, 2015)

The ignorance is strong with Tommy today.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 4, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> LOL yes, i'm sure firmware spoofing will allow games using FW features in 9.3+ to run without problems.
> 
> i was under the impression it was beginning of monday, but whatever, the way things are going it won't matter


It will, unless a game uses something that is exclusive to new firmwares. Anyways, emuNAND will happen, maybe it's not available yet, but it will happen.

Idk I was using monday night as long as I can remember. If I worded it wrong, sorry. 


Thomas12345 said:


> And how long do you think this "leaving WiFi on, no problems!" thing will last? If it wasn't an issue, do you mind explaining why there are so many threads ppl complaining about updates? Oh I know, they're all just retarded sky3ds users, that must be it


You just gotta switch it off every time you aren't using it, which saves battery anyways. 

Sucks, but until emuNAND is out, that's all we get :/ I admit sky has the advantage there currently. I try to look at both sides.

What I also want to say, is when Sky is blocked, then what? the sky cart has already been confirmed as detectable and noticeably different from the legit game carts it emulates. Only a matter of time before it is blocked/unable to play new games.

This is why I can't buy a sky cart with a clear conscience.  

Sky need an update able cart to keep up with gateway. If they get that, I'd look into them more. Otherwise, the DSTwo + is the only legit competition, and it's not even out yet.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 5, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> The ignorance is strong with Tommy today.


How about instead of just insulting him, you actually provide a counterargument?

I dislike Thomas as much as anyone, but he actually has a point. The lack of emuNAND is a pretty big loss. With the Wii, we still had sysNAND backups that were easily applied. AFAIK the 3DS is much harder to restore, even with a sysNAND backup ready to go. It's not even mentioned on the hacking FAQ (as far as I can see). There is also the issue of voiding warranty. Pretty sure Nintendo will be able to see clear evidence of .cia installations if you send it in for repair.

Also, as for enabling/disabling the internet for the 3DS repeatedly, what about the N3DS owners? We have no switch. We will have to go to System settings, connect to router, and enter our password repeatedly. Not only is that inconvenient, but it results in time spent on the homescreen, which is just tempting an update.

Granted, the *emuNAND may actually be included upon release*, but *there is reason to be worried*.


In any case, the thing I'm actually annoyed about is the release date pushing.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2015)

Found this again!

#2Hack2PacAKAPacManAKACanadianIdolAKATerrence(VinsCool)and2Hack


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Found this again!
> 
> #2Hack2PacAKAPacManAKACanadianIdolAKATerrence(VinsCool)and2Hack
> 
> snip


 
Aww do I have to add that to my hashtag collection now?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Aww do I have to add that to my hashtag collection now?


 
Yes


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yes


 
 ok.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yes


 
oh no. It's insane. lol


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2015)

Add #FakeClonesEverywhere


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Add #FakeClonesEverywhere


 
Your wish is my command


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 5, 2015)

It's actually shaping up to look ok  I kinda like it


----------



## Sonicx64 (Jan 5, 2015)

Shaping up like a nice beard.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 5, 2015)

LOL still no update,

In 6 hours u lose 2Hack


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 5, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> LOL still no update,
> 
> In 6 hours u lose 2Hack


Yeah, you should prep your sig. 

Be fair though, will ya? Nothing against forum rules. And if it's disgustingly large, it goes in a spoiler. I want to honor my side of the deal, but not be banned


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 5, 2015)

So guys, who else wants to participate in the forum of maxconsoles wall battle.
Right now its only caries and me  I m hereby welcoming everyone who got some free time and a piece of good logic to write sth down 

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_fo...Update-Status-About-9-2?p=1727338#post1727338

That is the link


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 7, 2015)

What's the bet that GaryOpa is trolling?


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 7, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> What's the bet that GaryOpa is trolling?


I wouldn't doubt it


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 7, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> What's the bet that GaryOpa is trolling?


Puppy_Washer pls no.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

LOL so 2Hack, looks like you lost! You can put this in your sig, it will spread the truth about Gateway!!!


```
Why Gateway SUCKS: LIED about release date repeatedly, intentional BRICKING CODE, ONLY works on OLD FIRMWARE, NO EMUNAND (and so NO CIA and NO ONLINE)!!! Buy Sky3DS (or qq3ds)!!!
```


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

So, 48 hours left huh? more like 48 days!! Although i wouldn't mind if it's to add all the features of 4.5 3ds like emunand and rom dumping and nand backup.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 7, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> LOL so 2Hack, looks like you lost! You can put this in your sig, it will spread the truth about Gateway!!!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Gimme a second to update it and backup my old one


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 7, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> So, 48 hours left huh? more like 48 days!! Although i wouldn't mind if it's to add all the features of 4.5 3ds like emunand and rom dumping and nand backup.


 
Good?


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah that looks great. If GW continues being GW, you'll have that there for a long time.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 7, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Yeah that looks great. If GW continues being GW, you'll have that there for a long time.


If it does, I won't even be mad lol  fair in square. Maybe I should actually get a qq 3ds


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

i seriously don't know if QQ3ds is a joke or not....  even the name is kinda weird

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=QQ


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 7, 2015)

I actually considered buying one just to check it out but 80$ is not a little amount for me right now  

Lol at the contents description from gwsky3ds.com (what kind of dumb name is that lol)


QQ3DS flash cart package contents
1 x QQ3DS 3DS MODE CARD (For playing any 3DS games)
1 x QQ3DS DS MODE CARD (For playing any DS games)
1 x USB card reader
*1 x Exquisite plastic packaging*

You're right though, why they choose qq? Do they not research what it may mean?


----------



## Xenophy (Jan 7, 2015)

Cuz qq3ds is chinese XD


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 7, 2015)

Exquisite packaging only comes from china! I should have known!


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey, I was right, he was trolling.  He even prepared a stupid little picture to post at the precise time that the timer was up, so he obviously knew in advance that they weren't going to release it.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Jan 8, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Hey, I was right, he was trolling.  He even prepared a stupid little picture to post at the precise time that the timer was up, so he obviously knew in advance that they weren't going to release it.


 
hope kept me going, though


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 8, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> hope kept me going, though


I was admittedly excited too, but at this point I've pretty much lost hope. The whole thing has worn thin.
The e-mails are garbage, GaryOPA was a dick in the end, and we have nothing to look forward to.

Shit, the Gateway team don't even have the decency to post a simple update on their website to calm the rage and fury.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 8, 2015)

LOL so the release date is now "between now and the end of the week"... really?

i wonder how much GW paid gary to spew this bullshit, and where do you take lessons on how to mislead ppl like this. It'll really help me troll people better

Way to go GW and Gary, you are the real pro trolls


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't know how long i can carry this sig man. It burns. I maaaay back out  
I know it's scummy, but it hurts man.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> LOL so the release date is now "between now and the end of the week"... really?
> 
> i wonder how much GW paid gary to spew this bullshit, and where do you take lessons on how to mislead ppl like this. It'll really help me troll people better
> 
> Way to go GW and Gary, you are the real pro trolls


Shit, this is the first time I've actually agreed with Thomas12345...what is...happening?!
*throws up*


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 9, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Shit, this is the first time I've actually agreed with Thomas12345...what is...happening?!
> *throws up*


I think inside he's a pretty chill dude having a laugh with his sky bs.

That said, you probably shouldn't be agreeing with his extremist ideas though. 

Sooooooooooon.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 9, 2015)

Don't worry, the more Gateway hate we spread the more pressure GW will have to stop lying and release the update (assuming this isn't some big con)


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 9, 2015)

Thomas sucks Cox 'n'  Dix.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 9, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Thomas sucks Cox 'n' Dix.


Classy. Bullying people now, real nice.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 9, 2015)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Classy. Bullying people now, real nice.


 

I guess someone didnt watch Hot Tub Time Machine, it was a joke FYI


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 9, 2015)

The only way to deal with bullies and liars is to bully them


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey 2Hack why did u change ur signature? GW hasn't released their update yet! I know u don't like my sig, but GW will release their update very soon! probably today!


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> Hey 2Hack why did u change ur signature? GW hasn't released their update yet! I know u don't like my sig, but GW will release their update very soon! probably today!


 
I'm a cheater like Sky3DS. Also, you got post number 666. fitting xD


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 9, 2015)

No GW is the real cheater. They lie about their update again and again


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 9, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> No GW is the real cheater. They lie about their update again and again


Inb4 guitarheroknight snapping.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 9, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Inb4 guitarheroknight snapping.


 Ask him when are we gonna get the pictures of his *alleged* N3DS, Sky and GW? That should shut him up. Im still wondering how is he even permitted to post at all


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 9, 2015)

LOL good thing i have that loser on ignore


----------



## mmn (Jan 9, 2015)

Thread locked for real this time! GATEWAY RELEASE, WOO!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh shit! Finally they released!

Wasn't expecting that today


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oh shit! Finally they released!
> 
> Wasn't expecting that today


Yup. Anywhere I can get dem FreERomZLoaDErz?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yup. Anywhere I can get dem FreERomZLoaDErz?


 
Yeees! Dump your cartriges u dirty pirate harrr


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yeees! Dump your cartriges u dirty pirate harrr


 
After I format EmuNAND, that is what I'll do


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2015)

I stay on sysnand, because of my ninjhax 

Dumping my games


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I stay on sysnand, because of my ninjhax
> 
> Dumping my games


You can have both, no?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 10, 2015)

The saltiness about no N3ds support is just plain funny tbh. :'D so happy to finally have gw though! The wait is finally over.

And don't think I'm just laughing. I feel for you guys. You must feel shafted right now, but as the stress of the gw update finally is relieved, I can finally chill and play some games xD


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2015)

lol my 9.2 25th luigi anniversary is enjoying my gateway 
Backed up all my games, but 8 gb is not enough lol. will buy a 128gb


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> lol my 9.2 25th luigi anniversary is enjoying my gateway
> Backed up all my games, but 8 gb is not enough lol. will buy a 128gb


 
I will do the same soon. got something like 12 carts, yet my carry case only has 8 slots. Also MultiRom is AWESOME and convenient. And no more worrying about online while in emuNAND


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 10, 2015)

What did I say about today? 

Guitarheroknight-damus


----------



## mmn (Jan 10, 2015)

My N3DS LL came today, and it's sitting in its package on my bed while I play with GW.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey where did the thread about GW 3.0 not working on N3DS go? I want to complain some more


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3-0-ultra.378041/


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 10, 2015)

But last night there was a different thread, specifically for complaining about not working on N3ds

Did the mods merge it together? Won't be surprised if it was Bor***


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> But last night there was a different thread, specifically for complaining about not working on N3ds
> 
> Did the mods merge it together? Won't be surprised if it was Bor***


 
Oh look. Tommy is pissed


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oh look. Tommy is pissed


 
So? Every N3DS owner is pissed too


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> So? Every N3DS owner is pissed too


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3-0-ultra.378041/
> 
> View attachment 14136


 
So it's safe to complain about GW on this thread right? I'm worried there'll be too many GW fanboys and i'll get banned like in the other thread


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> So it's safe to complain about GW on this thread right? I'm worried there'll be too many GW fanboys and i'll get banned like in the other thread


 
Have fun! Enjoy your upcoming ban 

Harharhar!!


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 10, 2015)

Thomas12345 the only way of getting under VinsCool's skin is by being pro - piracy


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 10, 2015)

Guys.

I'm alive!

Just been' out of the loop for a while but I'm fukken' happy with my GW! THANK U GW. U did good. The wait was shit, but u did good.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> Guys.
> 
> I'm alive!
> 
> Just been' out of the loop for a while but I'm fukken' happy with my GW! THANK U GW. U did good. The wait was shit, but u did good.


 
It works very well. I'm surprized seriously. 70$ well spent 
Finally I can play online once again, thanks to emunand classic mode (playing from my retail cartriges)


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 10, 2015)

yup. Money well spent. Just launching AZURE STRIKER GUNVOLT and ETRIAN ODYSSEY ... <- Cried manly tears.


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 10, 2015)

Btw I think there was some people asking for me .. I can't and don't know each and every one of them .. But I wish they'd come here so we could chat.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2015)

2Hack fix your avatar m8!
It is broken.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 2Hack fix your avatar m8!
> It is broken.


 
And Phantom's isn't? 

what do you suggest I do to it?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2015)

2Hack said:


> And Phantom's isn't?
> 
> what do you suggest I do to it?


 
Use transparency. Phantom is a phantom, so his is right XD


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Use transparency. Phantom is a phantom, so his is right XD


 
With microsoft paint? lol 

Give me a second though, I will have a surprise for you


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Use transparency. Phantom is a phantom, so his is right XD


 
AWWWWWWWWWWW YEAH


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 10, 2015)

Gotta love how I can post all the jargon I want in EoF.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2015)

Here for you 2Hack


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 10, 2015)

2hack best ava


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 10, 2015)

YO VINS! How's this?


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 10, 2015)

LMFAO, best ava ever


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 10, 2015)

I gotta' change mine too sometime.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> YO VINS! How's this?


Aweosame 111


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Aweosame 111


 
k Now we need Phantom_User to make a Vins-atar


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 11, 2015)

Anyone dare making it? How do we do it?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 11, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> Anyone dare making it? How do we do it?


 
Just copy your regular avatar onto link


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 11, 2015)

But yours looks good, mine would look likee shit


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 11, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> But yours looks good, mine would look likee shit


Send me a pic of your original avatar  I'll try xD


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 11, 2015)

we're in this together vinnie!


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 11, 2015)

Aww yessss TEAM VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Aww yessss TEAM VinsCool


#FakeClonesEverywhere


----------



## mmn (Jan 11, 2015)

lol


----------



## Godson777 (Jan 11, 2015)

Phantom_User said:


> we're in this together vinnie!


 


2Hack said:


> Aww yessss TEAM VinsCool


 
Dafuq is with your profile pics? xD


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 11, 2015)

mmn said:


> lol





Godson777 said:


> Dafuq is with your profile pics? xD


You two should join in! Everyone gotta copy VinsCool's pic xD 

I'll make you ones if you want


----------



## Godson777 (Jan 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> You two should join in! Everyone gotta copy VinsCool's pic xD
> 
> I'll make you ones if you want


 
Sure why not? xD


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 11, 2015)

Godson777 said:


> Sure why not? xD


 
Awwwwwwwww yeah!


----------



## Godson777 (Jan 12, 2015)

HYPE TRAIN ASSEMBLEEEEE!


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 12, 2015)

Godson777 said:


> HYPE TRAIN ASSEMBLEEEEE!


 
Were the 4 links from Zelda 4 swords  except without differing wardrobes xD


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2015)

Original is tha best yo!


Fuck fake clones of me ya know?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 12, 2015)

> I like to read people's bullshit. Butthurting, piracy and its "gimme ORIGnalzz linKs plz" is always something giving me a good laugh.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2015)

#GimmeORIGnalzzLinKsPlz


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> #GimmeORIGnalzzLinKsPlz


 
added


----------



## Godson777 (Jan 12, 2015)

2Hack said:


> added


 



Spoiler











1337 posts.


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 13, 2015)

best thread


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2015)

No my thread is best yo.


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> No my thread is best yo.


which 1 vinnie senpai


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> No my thread is best yo.


Every thread is VinsCool' s thread. Everyone has vinscool avatar now.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2015)

This one 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/im-having-a-multiple-personnalities-problem.378402/


----------



## Phantom_User (Jan 13, 2015)

:')


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 16, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-Legend-Zelda-Majoras-Limited-Edition/dp/B00S8IGG4U

The salt is real


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 16, 2015)

VinsCool why the hell are you up at 5 am?


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow how'd I miss this?
Wasn't there for the locked thread.


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 18, 2015)

Duo8 said:


> Wow how'd I miss this?
> Wasn't there for the locked thread.


Be sure to not miss out on the latest vinscool trends.


----------



## codychaosx (Jan 27, 2015)

So I guess I'm suppose to whine in this thread now?


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

Why the hell are any of you guys up, I have a reason and its work.


----------



## RIX__MIX (Jan 27, 2015)

I came here just to say


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 27, 2015)

RIX__MIX said:


> I came here just to say


 

Of course not, because its at the EoF


----------



## Arkansaw (Jan 27, 2015)

lol hype train thread


----------



## 2skies (Jan 27, 2015)

They made that GW thread borrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrring. This thread will likely have the update news first anyway ;p


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow the mods are going ban hammer crazy aren't they.

They must be too agitated from waiting too long for GW

they even banned pancakes for no reason


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> they even banned pancakes for no reason


Pancake was banned for being one of four dupe accounts, and ban evasion.  

Yeah that's right, we banned him for no reason. Now cram a sock in it or we'll ban you for no reason too.


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 28, 2015)

Veho said:


> Pancake was banned for being one of four dupe accounts, and ban evasion.
> 
> Yeah that's right, we banned him for no reason. Now cram a sock in it or we'll ban you for no reason too.


 
no fuck you i like pancakes.

jk i never even had a pancake.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

Veho said:


> Pancake was banned for being one of four dupe accounts, and ban evasion.
> 
> Yeah that's right, we banned him for no reason. Now cram a sock in it or we'll ban you for no reason too.


 
But if you ban me for no reason, then you'll be admitting that mods ban people for no reason!!

Also is there a way to see deleted posts? I really want to see the posts you deleted


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 28, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> But if you ban me for no reason, then you'll be admitting that mods ban people for no reason!!
> 
> Also is there a way to see deleted posts? I really want to see the posts you deleted



Sure there's a way. You join the staff. That's pretty much the whole reason why I joined. 

By the way, mods don't ban people just because they don't like them.


_They get the former staff to do that. _


----------



## satel (Jan 28, 2015)

Duo8 said:


> no fuck you i like pancakes.
> 
> jk i never even had a pancake.


 

no FUCK YOU i don't like pancakes

& i'm not joking. yuk


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok im going to give this whole hype train thing a try


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2015)

This is now a Spider-Man thread.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 30, 2015)

GET HYPE3D FOr Gat3Wah! Hell yes for CIA installing, guys!

Classic Link, Storm Trooper, and Cap'n Crunch, confirmed!


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 1, 2015)

Thirty3Three said:


> GET HYPE3D FOr Gat3Wah! Hell yes for CIA installing, guys!
> 
> Classic Link, Storm Trooper, and Cap'n Crunch, confirmed!


But...but... 


They were confirmed for brawl.

GW and sky confirmed for ssb4


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 1, 2015)

Gaywait


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 2, 2015)

Veho said:


> This is now a Spider-Man thread.








Aww, Bortz is feeling a little down :'(


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 2, 2015)

For a while there, someone was trying to get me a :sadbortz: icon lol So they could post it anytime there was Dragon Quest news


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 2, 2015)

gay thread


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 3, 2015)

damn it, i can't believe i got locked out of the 9.5 thread LOL

was it cuz of my fight with lemanuel?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 3, 2015)

Thomas12345 said:


> damn it, i can't believe i got locked out of the 9.5 thread LOL
> 
> was it cuz of my fight with lemanuel?


 
no, because you are Tommy.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Feb 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> no, because you are Tommy.


 
Wow banning ppl because of their username, really good going there vinscool. ur id sucks too


----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 3, 2015)

Actually I'm the real Vins


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks like someone didn't get the joke


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 5, 2015)

In regards to the GW hype


----------



## ryanjf97 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm so certain that I said somewhere that Gateway will release near Chinese New Year


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> I'm so certain that I said somewhere that Gateway will release near Chinese New Year


Yay. Nice prediction


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol chinese new year is ended


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Lol chinese new year is ended


Maybe he means next Chinese new year


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)

That made snes, we know why N3DS support is still around the corner(tm)


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> That made snes, we know why N3DS support is still around the corner(tm)


That made Super Nintendo Entertainment System?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 7, 2015)

GotKrypto76 said:


> What about the part where you have to buy the flashcard?





VinsCool said:


> that is not shit! Never say gateway is shit
> they won't deliver! Shhh!


This is why the update is still ded 
Thanks, GotKrypto76


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 8, 2015)

sparrowreal said:


> Rest assure bro    I wont cry at least you are not a heartless machine like


Oh shit. How'd I miss this. 

Damn. Shot's fired to say the least :x


----------

